# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] لاهل المنصورة الحلوين وبس .. المحافظات التانية مايدخلوش

## سمسمة

*انا مابقلدكيش يابسنت

انا كمان هاحط صور للمنصورة حبيبتى وروح قلبى

هى صور باليل بس هما دول الصراحة اللى عندى

دى المنصورة باليل

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

صورة للمنصورة بالليل 2:D

اقولكم نكتة هنا


فى فيلم هندى تلات اخوات لاقوا عيلة صغيرة..اخدوها وعلموها ولما كبرت طلعت امهم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## سمسمة

*دى بجى المحافظة بتاعتنا

اللى فيها المحافظ:D*

----------


## سمسمة

*هذه احدى شوراع المنصورة

الصراحة مااعرفش فين:D

او يمكن مش واخدة بالى

دى بقى مش عارفة فى ساعة المغربية ولا الفجرية ولا فين بالظبط:D*

----------


## سمسمة

*تصدقوا الحتة دى بقى عارفاها:D

من شوارع المنصورة برضو

اصل المنصورة فيها شوراع كتير خخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## سمسمة

*دى بقى صورة المنصورة بالليل

سموا عليها لاتحسدوها*

----------


## سمسمة

*دى بقى صورة شارع الجيش باين

مش عارفة حاسة انى شايفة جامع النصر هناك:D

بس مش متأكدة

<----------امال عايشة فيها ازاى جتك خيبة*

----------


## أشجان الليل

مممممممم

يا سلام...
بنت مصر تعمل موضوع للاسكنرانية وبس...
وسيادتك يا بروف
تعملى موضوع للمنصورة  وبس...

فينكم يا قاهرية أنتم والجيزاوية....؟؟؟؟
 :2:

----------


## سمسمة

*دى بقى صورة المحافظة بس عن قرب

<-----------عرفتيها لوحدك ياحدقة:D*

----------


## سمسمة

*ودة بقى ميدان ام كلثوم باليل

شوفتوا انا شاطرة ازاى:D*

----------


## عروسة النيل

جميلة يا سمسمه الصور الى انت حطاها لان المنصورة جميلة بس انا من دمياط ودمياط جب المنصورة فهدخل لانى بحب المنصورة جداااااا.







عروسة النيل

----------


## بنت مصر

جميلة اوي يا سمسمة الصور
ربنا يخلي لكم المنصورة يارب

بس برضه




























برضه
































برضه






























اسكندرية احلى
واقروا الفاتحة لابو العباس
يا اسكندرية يا أجدع ناس  :5:

----------


## سلسبـيل

ايه ده ياولاد
هيه سمسمه من المنصورة؟؟؟
طب سلامات سلامات سلامات ياواد عمي  :5: 
اصل انا برضه من المنصورة
حصل لنا الشرف يا بروف
اخيرا لقيت هنا حد من المنصورة معايا
هوه في احلي م المنصورة
واجمل م المنصورة
والطف من المنصورة
وارق من المنصورة
واطعم من المنصورة
و........
ولا كفايه لاحسن هانضّرب بقي
نسيب شويه كلام لباقي المدن
بس قبل مامشي
عاوزة اقول كلمه
لو لم اكن منصوريا
لوددت ان اكون منصوريا


سلامات يا بلديات :5: 

سلسبيل

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله  مشاء الله 
رائع جدا يا سمسمة 
تسلمي واللهي 
لاني في الحقيقة انا عمري  ماشوفت المنصورة ابداا
بس كنت اعتقد بانها قرية بس كبيرة 
بس بصورك دي الجميلة فهمتني صورة المنصورة الحقيقة 
مدينة فعلاا جميلة جداا
ويكم كمان اجمل من القاهرة بذحمتها اللي تعقد 

مشاء الله عليكي يا منصورة رواعة من الجمال 

مجهود اكتر من رائع يا سمسمة


ريت حتي بقي يعمل لنا حاجة حلوة زاي كدة 
بس لحبيبتي الغالية الاسماعلية

مسقط راسي 

الف شكر
ابن مصر*

----------


## بنت مصر

يا سلسبيل ايه اللي بتقوليه دا يابنتي  :61: 

اخيرا لقيتي حد من المنصورة؟؟  :1: 
هو المنتدى اساسا فيه حد مش من المنصورة :66:
يابنتي دا هنا الاستعمار المنصوري للمنتدى  :5: 
كل لما امشي يمين والا شمال اخبط في حد من المنصورة :D

بس بصراحة بصراحة كلهم زي العسل يكفي انك انت سمسمة منها



بسنت 
اسكندرانية الجنسية مع الفخر والترصد وكمان مرتبة ولحاف الشرف :108:

----------


## ابن مصر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## خالد المصرى

*

الموضوع ده مضروب 


الصور دى مش فى المنصورة  


مش شايف ولا صورة عينيها خضرة 

يا تجيبى صور عينيها خضرة والا بلاشششششششش*

----------


## سلسبـيل

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
عااوز صورة عينيها خضرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لابد يعني؟؟ :5: 
اكيد يافندم طلبك مش عندنا
ممكن المرة الجايه 
ابقي اجيبلك صورة لولايه امريكيه
او صورة لباريس او لندن :;): 
اكيد دول هيبقو ملونين
وعينهم خضرا
وممكن يبقي شعرهم اصفر كمان :5: 
وسيبك من المنصورة دول حتي بلدي ياي!
وافارقه


ايه ده ::rolleyes:: 
ياخبر
يادي الفضايح
دانا من المنصورة
يلا حصل خير
احسن ناس بتوع المنصورة
ولا عين خضرا ولا زرقه
مافيش احلي م المنتج المحلي :5:  :5: 

طحياطي

صلصبيل

----------


## خالد المصرى

> وسيبك من المنصورة دول حتي بلدي ياي!
> وافارقه


 :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5:  :5: 

*
كان عندى حق لما اقول المنصورة دى مضروبه 

جايلك يا هولندا


احطراماطى*

----------


## nana

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : سمسمة_ 
> *هذه احدى شوراع المنصورة
> 
> الصراحة مااعرفش فين:D
> 
> او يمكن مش واخدة بالى
> 
> دى بقى مش عارفة فى ساعة المغربية ولا الفجرية ولا فين بالظبط:D*



الصوره رقم 4 مكانها امام استاد المنصوره فى منطقه حى شرق .:D
كمان يا استاذ "خالد المصرى"  ::eek::  المنصوره مش بلدى  يعنى فلاحين  و حاجات كده المنصوره زى القاهره و اسكندريه و متنساش انها عاصمه مصر الطبيه.:D:D

----------


## خالد المصرى

> كمان يا استاذ "خالد المصرى"  المنصوره مش بلدى يعنى فلاحين و حاجات كده المنصوره زى القاهره و اسكندريه و متنساش انها عاصمه مصر الطبيه.



*
هى المنصورة عاصمة مصر الطبية 

تحياتى لك يا نانا فى اولى مشاركاتك وشكراً على المعلومة 

اجدع سلام فرنساوى عيونه خضره هنا*

----------


## سلسبـيل

تاااااااااااااني عيونه خضره
كفايه تعقيد
وبعدين احنا مش اتفقنا اننا نشجع منتجات بلدنا :5: 
انسي المستورد

صلاماطي :5:

----------


## خالد المصرى

> تاااااااااااااني عيونه خضره
> كفايه تعقيد


.
*

هى العيون الخضره خلصت من المنصورة 

دورى كويس يا ام عنكب* 



*طيباطى*

----------


## سلسبـيل

ياسيدي ماخلصتش
بس يعني
اصل يعني

الاسود هوه للي بيغلب مش الاخضر
وبعدين مالها العيون السود
حلوة وزي الفل
كانو  بيكتبولها اغاني
مش العيون الخضر
مش قلتلك
هاتلف تلف
ومش هاتلاقي احسن من المنتج المحلي برضه :5: 
ام عنكب نفسها داخت
عملت خمسين عمل عشان تخلي عينها فحلقي
بس في الاخر العمل اتقلب عليها
وعينها بقت محمحي
قالت ياريت اللي جري ماكان وكنت ارضي بعيني السوده
يادي النيله عالموضه واللي اخترعها :5: 


طشكراطي

----------


## خالد المصرى

> ياسيدي ماخلصتش
> بس يعني
> اصل يعني


*انا عايز من ده* 





> الاسود هوه للي بيغلب مش الاخضر
> وبعدين مالها العيون السود
> حلوة وزي الفل
> كانو بيكتبولها اغاني



*رفعاً للروح المعنويه بس العيون الخضره جمالها باهى مش عايزة اغانى* 





> مش قلتلك
> هاتلف تلف
> ومش هاتلاقي احسن من المنتج المحلي برضه


* باتا 42 الله يخليك* 




> ام عنكب نفسها داخت
> عملت خمسين عمل عشان تخلي عينها فحلقي
> بس في الاخر العمل اتقلب عليها
> وعينها بقت محمحي



*بركاتك يا عنكب 
عندى لون جديد فهفهى انما كده 


ميرسهاتى*

----------


## سلسبـيل

م الاخر
من غير لف ولا دوران
انا هاقولها كلمه
ولو فيها ضرب نار
ياما العيون السود يابلاش
قال عيون خضرا قال
ياعم انت نسيت
احنا مصريين
يعني افاااااااااااااارقه
يعني مابين خمسين واحده ممكن نصادف اتنين عينهم خضر وحتي ملامحهم شكلها تخوف
انا عارفه اني باحبطك
لكن الحقيقه لازم برضه
م الاخر
انا تبع المنتج المحلي ومن مشجعي المنتج المحلي

تقول باتا تقول  اي حاجه
احنا هاناخد زماننا وزمن غيرنا :5: 
بس بم ان الظروف هنا صعبه
المفروض في الدول اللي زينا
يعملو اديشن لكل فرد
يعني مثلا
عمليه تجميل لكل مواطن :5: 
اه مش همه عاوزين يقلدو 
(اوروبا والدول المتقدمه) :5: 
الناس اللي هناك بقي مش بيبقو شبهنا
فعشان كده كل مواطن يتعمل ليه عمليه تجميل علي نفقه الدوله
وباذن الله
هانخليهالكو خاااااااضرة
والدنيا هاتزهزه
وهانتقدم
بس قبل ده
عمليات التجميل :5:  :5: 


طشكراطي :5:

----------


## سمسمة

*اشجان الليل


هو فيه اجمل من المنصورة
عروس الدلتا
واحلى من ناس المنصورة

يالا يالا شوف حد يعملكم موضوع 

مع ان هتلاقوا صور كتير لها

دة انا اللى غلبانة ولا قيت الصور دى بالعافية

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*عروسة النيل

شكرا ياعروسة النيل

طبعا مااحنا جيران

ربنا يخيلك

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*بسنت

ماشى يابسنت

اذا كنتم انتم عروسة البحر المتوسط فاحنا عروس الدلتا

واذا كنتم اجدع ناس

فاحنا احلى واجمل واجدع ناس

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*سلسبيل

اهلين يابت عمى اهلين

بقى انت من المنصورة

مش تقولى كدة من زمان عشان ندبح لك عجل

:D

ومين اللى هيضربك وانا هنا

ماتخافيش دة انتى فى ضل حيطة خخخخخخخ:D

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*ابن مصر

شكرا شكرا

دوختنى على الموضوع

اتخضيت

قولت هو اتحذف دة ولا راح فين

كنت هاعملها جنازة:D

بس لاقيته مثبت

شكرا ياابن مصر

دور على حد يجيبلكم صور الاسماعيلية انتوا كمان:D

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*بسنت

تانى؟:D

انتى عايزة تعملى لنا جرد ولا ايه

عايزة ايه من المنصورية

ربنا يزيد و يبارك فيهم يارب

عقبال يارب مايكون على اول كل قاعة منصورررتيى<-----مش عارفة اقولها خخخخخ

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*ازاى يعنى 

مالها الصور السودة دى

وحشة؟؟:D

دة صورة البحر بالليل دى فى منتهىالروعة

يااللى اسود يابلاش واحد غيره ماينفعناش

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*سلسبيل

هو ولاية امريكية تيجى فى المنصورة حاجة

ولا تيجى فى محافظة من محافظات مصر كلها حاجة

كفاية ان احنا عرب ومسلمين

ولا حتى دمنا مش واقف زيهم

بيبقوا بيض وعينهم خضرا صحيح بس بصراحة بيبقى دمهم تقيييييل

مفيش احلى من القمحى





هو اناهاسيبك النهاردة


















دة
















انا

















هاقطعك



































بس مسامحاكى:D

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*خالد المصرى

بقى هولندا احسن من المنصورة

عشنا وياما هنشوف

قال هولندا قال

مفيش احلى من مصر 
بحلوها ومرها

مش متحيزة لمحافظتى دلوقتى:D

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*nana

تصدقى يانانا انى عرفت بس بعد ماكتبت المشاركة

جتنى خيبة

دة انا من سكان المنطقة خخخخخخ

تعرفى انى بشوف كشافات الاستاد من ع السطح

نعمل ايه بقى عايزين نغير النضارات:D

وكمان هو خالد قال علينا بلدى ولا ايه

قال علينا فلاحين

فى الحالتين

سواء احنا مدنين او فلاحين

مالهم الفلاحين..دة احنا كلنا عايشين على خيرهم

واشكرك على اول مشاركاتك معانا واتمنى انها ماتكونش اول واخر مشاركة

اهلا بيك معانا عضو جديد واتمنى انك تستفيدى معانا دايما

:165:

:155:

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*خالد المصرى

اه

عاصمة مصر التالتةهى المنصورة

عايز تتأكد من كدة
























اسألنى:D

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*سلسبيل

تانى:D

يجب علينا ان نشجع دائما المنتجات المحلية لان دائما المنتج الاجنبى سوف يقضى على القوى العاملة فى الدولة ومن ثم البطالة والجوع والفقر

فنحذر السيد خالد المصرى من عدم تعرضه الى المنتجات الاجنبية وان يرضى بالعيون السود..ايش لون ادلك ..سحر دوبنى بغزلها<---------راشد الماجد

هههههههه

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*خالد المصرى

انت برضو مفيش فايدة

وكمان صحيح ياسلسبيل

المنصورة فيها عيون خضرة كتير

وانا اولهم خخخخخخخخخخخ



لا عينا مش خضرا:D

بس فيها ومليانة

دة انا ماشية فى السكة الجديدة امبارح

لاقيت بنات كتير اوى عينيه خضرا

بس اصلهم



















حاطين لنسيز خخخخخخخخ

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## شورانكيز

انا وصلت متاخره
بس معلش 
علي العموم يا سمسمه
المنصوره
بلد جميله
واسكندريه
بقي هي اللي في القلب


بس انا ليا سؤال

في واحده اعرفها بتقول
ان الناس في المنصوره هما بس 
اللي استفادوا
من الصليبين

ازاي









اقولك ياستي





اتجوزوا منهم





وعشان كده








عينيهم اخضرت





وشعرهم اصفر








يعني







وجه نظر

----------


## خالد المصرى

> فنحذر السيد خالد المصرى من عدم تعرضه الى المنتجات الاجنبية وان يرضى بالعيون السود..ايش لون ادلك ..سحر دوبنى بغزلها<---------راشد الماجد


 :5:  :5:  :5:  :5: 
*
لا يأس مع الحياه ولا حياه مع اليأس 

الموضوع ده برضه مضروب*


> انا ليا سؤال
> 
> في واحده اعرفها بتقول
> ان الناس في المنصوره هما بس 
> اللي استفادوا
> من الصليبين
> 
> ازاي
> 
> ...



*
بركاتك يا عم لويس 

جبتش حاجه من عندى انا*

----------


## vampire_ann

المنصورة  :: 
انا عندي للمنصورة صور حلوة جدا اللي شافوها افتكروها صور بطاقه  :: 
المشكله السكانر مش شغال عندي علشان اوريهالكوا  ::rolleyes:: 

اما المبدأ الغريب ده 
عنين صفرا وشعر اخضر :D
ماهوا جدي اهو عنيه ملونه والحمدلله مافيش حد من اجداده صليبي :D
 اظن ان السبب هم الاتراك
العثمانيين  ::

----------


## lina

الله,,, ايه الجمال والحلاوة دي يا سمسمة :9:
تسلم ايدك يا احلى امورة  في المنصورة  :5: خخخخخخخخ

باي باي
لينا

----------


## سلسبـيل

احلي ناس من المنصورة امال ايه
صليبين مش صليبين
المهم ان المنتج الجديد منهم مسلمين
ولا ايه

----------


## خالد المصرى

> المهم ان المنتج الجديد منهم مسلمين



*الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام وكفى بها نعمة* *

بس برضه الموضوع مضروب وعايز صور عينيها خضرا ....*

----------


## معاذ رياض

صور ممتازة ، ذكرتني بأيامي في المنصورة حيث قضيت هناك أول سنة في الكلية .

مفيش حد عنده صور لشبرا الخيمة ؟

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله ياسمسمة
تسلم ايدك يارب :: ومعلش انا لامن المنصصورة ولا من مصر بس دخلت .اثفة  :: 

بس فكرة حلوة انا نفسي اوي اوي اشوف مصر ,,اهو عن طريق النت اتعرفت على المصريين 
وفي الوقت الحالي صعب زيارة مصر ,,فياريت كده كل واحد يضع صور للمحافظة التي يسكنها ويكلمنها عن تاريخها مثلا او اسمها او حتى ماهو اهم شئ موجود فيه :: 
اهي فكرة بس 
يعني بسنت دائما تقول مرسي ابو العباس لا اعرف من هو ولما نقرا الفاتحة له  :: جهل بعيد عنكم

اما للاخ خالد  :: تحياتي لك اخي
واراهنك لو عشت في اي دولة اوروبية فيها من عيون الخضر والشقر مالايعد لتركتها بعد مدة ولمللت منها هل تعرف لماذا  :: ؟
لان هؤلاء سبحان الله فعلا فيهم برود ,,برود المشاعر برود الطبع برود الشكل ,,يعني هي بالاسم فيها كل صفات الجمال لكن روحها ؟؟؟لايعطيك هذا الايحاء 

وهل تصدق هنا في السويد مثلا ؟كل سويدية او سويدي ..معه بنت شرقية او حتى افريقية ...وهنا يجنون على السمر والسود جدا ,,بل يتفاخر من له صديقة او البنت التي لها صديق اسمر او اسود تتفاخر به بين صديقاتها  :: 

وليس فقط بسبب الشكل والبشرة بل لاسباب عديدة جدا جدا  :: ممكن ان اقولها لكم ان احببت ان اتعمق في الموضوع 

لكن صدقني اخي اعرف اكثر من اخ تزوج من اجنبية وبعد مرور السنين وبالرغم من كل شئ  :: يحن لبنت بلده ام دم حامي وجمال شرقي 

تحياتي للجميع واتمنى من سمسمة وبسنت وباقي الاحبة ان يفكروا في اقراحي  :: عسانا نرى الاسماعيلية والمنيا والاسكندرية وطنطا وغيرها من المحافظات الي نسمع عنها  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

انا بحب المنصورة واحلف على كده 
ومفيش احلى من المنصوره 
واجدع ناس المنصورة 
اصل حماتى  من المنصورة 

يارب  تخـ........................؟؟؟؟؟

تخليها.........
 متفتكروش  اقصد حاجه تانيه 
متودوناش ................................

بس بجد بجد بجد 
احلى  واجمل واطعم وارق من اسكندرية متلقيش 
ومش مهم حماتى يعنى اكذب يعنى
 بحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
 ياأسكندريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
احنا يهمنا احنا جدعان قوى 
واقروا الفاتحة لابو العباس
يا اسكندرية يا أجدع ناس

----------


## سمسمة

*شورانكيز

طب ايه رأيك بقى انا لاعينيا خضرا ولا سمرا:D

بس على فكرة

الحكاية دى متأكدة فى القرى

لانى بشوف ناس عنيها خضرا كتير وشعرهم اصفر وزى الاجانب بالظبط بس الدم مصرى

شكرا على مرورك وتعلقيك

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*خالد المصرى

انت غيران مننا على فكرة خخخخخخخخخخخ























عشان ماعندكوش حد عينيه خضرا


















طب ايه رأيك ان جارتنا اللى على اول الشارع عينيها مش خضرا اللى ساكنة جنب ام الخلول  عينيها سمرة

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*vampire_ann


اهلا اهلا بالمصاصة خخخخخخخخخ

اتصرفى وهاتى لنا الصور وهابعت لك ربع جنيه فى رسالة :D

الصلبين بقى ولا الاتراك

احنا عرب

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*لينا

شكرا يالينا ربنا يخيلكى



<------------------مبسوطة

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*سلسبيل

منتج!!

بتبيعوه بكام خخخخخخخخخخ

ولا قولى المنتج دة لايكون هيسبب كساد فى الاقتصاد القومى

المفروض نعمل جدولة الاول

عشان مانخسرش المشروع خخخخخخخخخخخ

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*خالد المصرى

انت مفيش فايدة

مصمم على الصور اللى عنيها خضرة

مفيش الا صور سودة

سودةةةةة

بس منورة باهلها:D

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*معاذ رياض

اكيد ايام ماتتنسيش:D

عشان المنصورة اجمل واحلى مكان

وعندنا بحر برضو زى اسكندرية




ابقوا اعملوا جمعية بقى عشان تجيبوا صور لشبرا الخيمة خخخخخخ


البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*Proud_Muslimah


اشكرك جدا على تعليقاتك فى الموضوع 
فعلا الجماعة دول عندهم برود متناهى

اصلا اصلا

بدون زعل 

الواحد اما بيشوف حد عينيه خضرة ولا زرقة

بحس انه دمه تقييييييييييل

باردين فى معظم الاحوال

بس مش كلهم لاحسن اضرب ولا حاجة

خخخخخخخخخخخخ

وحلوة جدا فكرتك وممكن نبتدى منين الحكاية خخخخخخخخخ


قصدى نبتدى منين التنفيذ

شكرا على تعلقيك ودخولك للموضوع ونورتى الدلتا كلها

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*اسكندرانى

يامين يورينى حماتك

يارب والنبى تيجى تشوف مشاركتك

تعالى ياطنط هنا

عايزاكى فى موضووع مهم 

دة احنا بلدياااااااااااااااات

تعالى شوفى البيه بيقول ايه عن المنصورة



البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## marwa23

انا جديدة هنا ممكن اتعرف

----------


## marwa23

انا بموت فيها

----------


## سمسمة

*مروة

اهلا بيكى ويارب تكون عجبتك

ونتمنى نشوفك دايما معانا فى المنتدى

اجمل تحية لكِ
:155:

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## العمدة

أهل اسكندرية جدعان ..

المنصورة أحسن ناس ..

أحنا بقى وقعنا من قعر القفه  ::   ::   :: 

نعمل بئى حاجة للصعيد خخخخخخخخ  :: 

روووووووووووعة المنصورة  ::

----------


## معاذ رياض

مش عايزين صور شبرا ولا حاجه .

أنا بس قصدي أقول ان مصر مش كلها حلوه كده زي المنصورة ، فيه اماكن تعبانه طحن وعشوائية جدا . (مع الاعتذار للشبراوية ) .

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله 
مينوراني يا اهل المنصورة الغالين 
اجمل التحيات*

----------


## سمسمة

*العمدة

هعههعهعهعهههعهعهعههعهعه

صعابنين عليا

بس اكيد القفة مش بتتكسر بسرعة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

تسلم على ردك

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*معاذ رياض

طبعا طبعا

المنصورة احلى ناس

تسلم على ردك

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## سمسمة

*ابن مصر

منورين بالجاز ولا الكهربا خخخخخخخخخخخ

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## بسمة أمل

:6: 








 :6: 








 :6: 







 ::rolleyes:: حكم

----------


## سمسمة

*حكمتين


























*

----------


## Demon

wallahi ya gama3a el mansoura 7elwa fel sowar amsh2allah bas mish bas yeb2o yersfo el shawari3 el awel neb2a nesawrha badal ma  homma a3den ye7foro we yersofo we ye7foro keda 3eib wallahi elli be7sal fel balad keda
 :2:  :2:  :2:

----------


## سمسمة

*مش بيصلحوا فيها اليومين دول وبيعدلوا الطرق ياحاجة عشان يدخلوا لنا الغاز الطبيعى!!!

واهلا وسهلا بيك فى المنتدى

:197:

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## kapaki

السام عليكم
اختي المنصورية لو كنت اعرف الطريقة اللي  اقول اسم كل شارع  كنت قلت لك 
علي العموم ما فيش ولا صورة عرضتيها الا واعرفها يعني اعرف كل الصور اللي اتعرضت فين وفي اي شارع 
وسلام خاص لكل اهل المنصورة
وسلام لكل اهل مصر

----------


## سمسمة

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا وسهلا بيك اخى العزيز كابكى وربنا يرجعلك للمنصورة بالسلامة

وسلام لحضرتك

*

----------


## محمد شحاته

بقى كده يعنى الاسكندرانيه ملهموش دخول المنصوره ولا حتى بتأشيره  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إيه ده يا سمسمة؟؟   ::  
إنتى عايزة تعملى حرب أهلية ولا إيه؟؟   :Confused:  
منصورة إيه وإسكندرية إيه ؟؟   ::  
أسواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان   ::  
يعنى الصعييييييييييييييييييد   ::  
يعنى وجه قبلى   ::  
ولا لازم نطخ عيارين علشان تسمعوا الكلام؟؟   ::  
ولو سمحتم بقى ما حدش ليه دعوة بالعنين الخضرة والزرقة   ::  
قال مالقيوش فى الورد عيب قالوا يا أحمر الخدين ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍  ::  
شكرا يا سمسمة على كل مواضيعك الجميلة  ::   ::  
إلا بالحق .. إنتى منين ؟؟ ههعهعهعهعه

----------


## ahmedab216

*الاخت الكريمة سمسمة
هذه الصورة قديمة

ليتك تضعين الصورة الجديدة لهذه المنطقة بعد تطويرها
مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ahmedab216

*هام و عاجل:

الاخت سمسمة

ارجو شاكرا وضع صور المنصورة بعد التطوير خاصة منطقة المحافظة و مسجد النصر و الكورنيش و جاري حاليا عمل كورنيش في المسافة من نادي الشرطة و حتي النساجون الشرقيون

لأنها مناظر مشرفة فعلا
مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## سمسمة

> بقى كده يعنى الاسكندرانيه ملهموش دخول المنصوره ولا حتى بتأشيره


ولا حتى بربع بصلة
كل واحد يقعد فى دولته ومالوش دعوة بالتانى  ::

----------


## سمسمة

> إيه ده يا سمسمة؟؟   
> إنتى عايزة تعملى حرب أهلية ولا إيه؟؟   
> منصورة إيه وإسكندرية إيه ؟؟   
> أسواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان   
> يعنى الصعييييييييييييييييييد   
> يعنى وجه قبلى   
> ولا لازم نطخ عيارين علشان تسمعوا الكلام؟؟   
> ولو سمحتم بقى ما حدش ليه دعوة بالعنين الخضرة والزرقة   
> قال مالقيوش فى الورد عيب قالوا يا أحمر الخدين ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍  
> ...


لا سامح الله حرب ايه بس يااحمد احنا كلنا دويلات صغيرة مستقلين بالحكم  ::  

شكرا لمرورك ياحمد ::

----------


## سمسمة

> *هام و عاجل:
> 
> الاخت سمسمة
> 
> ارجو شاكرا وضع صور المنصورة بعد التطوير خاصة منطقة المحافظة و مسجد النصر و الكورنيش و جاري حاليا عمل كورنيش في المسافة من نادي الشرطة و حتي النساجون الشرقيون
> 
> لأنها مناظر مشرفة فعلا
> مع خالص تحياتي*


حقيقى حقيقى كان على عنيا لكن الصور دى كانت موجودة عندى على الجهاز اول ماجبته 

يعنى مابجبش حاجة بايديا  ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*الاخت سمسمة
أشكر لك اهتمامك بالرد , و لكن اهتمامك بوضع صور للمنصورة جعلني اظن ان لديك امكانية تصوير المنصورة حاليا.
عموما... حصل خير
اعرف ان شعب المنصورة يعاني من تحسين اعمال المرافق سواء في ميدان الاستاد و شارع بورسعيد و الحمد لله انتهت الاعمال بالنفق مساء الامس. لكن المستفيد في الآخر هو المواطن. لأن ضغط المياه سيتحسن و الخدمة التليفونية و الغاز.
يارب تكون المنصورة في تقدم دائما.
مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ملك مصرالعظمى

عشقى  للمنصوره  فااااق  الحدود ........  اهديكى  من كل قلبى  احلى  الورود

منها  خرجت للوجود    ................... وبيتنا  جنب النيل  وجنبه  عمود !


اعتقد  انى  حاولت  اعمل  اى  بيتين  شعر  على الماااشى  ::

----------


## الإيهاب

عشقى لبلدي فااااق الحدود ........ اهديكى من كل قلبى احلى الورود

منها خرجت للوجود ................... وبيتنا جنب النيل وجنبه عمود !


ممتاز جدا   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

ان شاء الله يكون لك مستقبل زاهر في الشعر  ::   ::   ::  


أخوك / إيهاب

----------


## ملك مصرالعظمى

اشكرك  اخى  ايهاب  على  الرد   وهذا من بعض  ماعندكم   ::

----------


## سمسمة

*شكرا لمروركم جميعا

ملك مصر العظمى والايهاب



انا جبت صور جديدة من موقع الجامعة هابقى احطهم يااحمد

البروف سمسمة..*

----------


## ملك مصرالعظمى

الف  شكر   اخت  سمسمه   وعاوزين اسم المنصوره  عاليا  دايما  ان شاء الله  واكيد  مصر كلها  (-:

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ملك مصرالعظمى
					
				
الف  شكر   اخت  سمسمه   وعاوزين اسم المنصوره  عاليا  دايما  ان شاء الله  واكيد  مصر كلها  (-:


لا شكر على واجب اخى الكريم

*

----------


## MezoSoft

بس احب اتعرف بالجميع ونا صاحب الاسم المكتوب على صورة مبنى المحافظة

انا معتز 
21
المنصورة (حاسب الى ونظم معلومات)
وهية باسم الصورة دى وعلى فكرة الجميل ان الصور دى فقدت منى فى هارد باظ انا الى كنت موزعها انا موش الى مصورها بس هجبلك صورة انا الى مصور (لمدينة جمصة )
وللعلم انا مبحبهش فى المصيف  كنت نزلها علشان كنت مخنوق شوبة فرحت قبل الفجر بشوية وصادف انا فى ناس اصحابى معاهم كاميرة ونا بحب التصوير
اخدة الصورة دى 






ياريت تكون عجبتكم 
موقعى الشخصى 
www.MezoSoft.7p.com

----------


## سمسمة

*بس الصور كانت على جهازى تبقى بتاعتى 

الصور دى كانت جاية لى على الهارد من اول مرة اشتريت فيها الجهاز 

والجهاز جبته من شركة الحسين للتجارة والتوريدات روح بقى ارفع عليهم قضية تعدى على حقوق الملكية التذكارية

واهلا وسهلا بيك فى المنتدى



البروف سمسمة..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*انا في انتظار الصور الجديدة للمنصورة؟

لي سؤال لأهالي المنصورة جميعا.....

ما رأيكم في التعديلات التي تمت علي ميدان الاستاد؟

مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## مظلوووم

يا جماعه منصوره ايه
هوا فى احسن من الزقازيق
هههههههههههههه
عروس الصحراء الشرقيه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد المنصوره رائعه بس الزقازيق اروع
واللى بامانه مالهاش حل
اسكندريه
هيا دى العروسه بحق وحقيقي
وتحياتى للجميع
هههههههههه
انوووووبيس

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedab216
					
				
انا في انتظار الصور الجديدة للمنصورة؟

لي سؤال لأهالي المنصورة جميعا.....

ما رأيكم في التعديلات التي تمت علي ميدان الاستاد؟

مع خالص تحياتي


التاكسى مابيرضاش يجى يودينى عند الاستاد بسببها وانا جاية من الجامعة*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مظلوووم
					
				
يا جماعه منصوره ايه
هوا فى احسن من الزقازيق
هههههههههههههه
عروس الصحراء الشرقيه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد المنصوره رائعه بس الزقازيق اروع
واللى بامانه مالهاش حل
اسكندريه
هيا دى العروسه بحق وحقيقي
وتحياتى للجميع
هههههههههه
انوووووبيس


ههههههههه

شكرا على ردك ياانوبيس*

----------


## ahmedab216

*لا لا التاكسي ده بيدلع.....شوفي غيره

بجد بأه....

الحركة اسهل كثير الوقت....طبقا لآراء الكثيرين من سائقي الملاكي و التاكسي و الميكروباس....

المشكلة الحقيقية....ان الناس في المنصورة صبرها قليل....بمعني...اثناء العمل لا يتحملون اي معاناة ثم بعد انتهاء العمل و استفادتهم بما تم يمدحونه.   حاجة تجنن

ان شاء الله ينتهي العمل قبل شهر رمضان المعظم

و كل عام و انتم بخير

مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## سمسمة

*هههههههه ايوة فعلا هى الحركة بقت كويسة الى حد ما واعتقد ان اللفة الطويلة اللى كانوا عاملينها دى مابقتش عاملة مشاكل

بس امتى بقى هنخلص مين اللى بيعملوه دة ...دة المدخل بتاع المنصورة ..يكون بايظ على طول كدة

كل شوية يقعدوا يعملوا تعديلات ومعطلينى عن الكلية بتاعتى*

----------


## ahmedab216

*لأن الميدان هو المدخل الرئيسي للمنصورة, فاعمل بيتم فيه بالليل و بالنهار...و بالطبع الشغل فيه بياخد مجهود كبير جدا لأنه وسط الناس و العربيات....ده بأه غير خطوط المياه و الكهرباء و التليفونات اللي تحت الأرض و التي لا يعلم اماكنها الا الله. و دي مشكلة كبيرة جدا.
الحاجة اللي تزعل...ان الناس مش حاسة بالمجهود اللي بيعمله المهندسين و موظفين و عمال الشركة اللي شغالة.....ياللا...كله عند ربنا.

علي فكرة....لو الظروف كويسة و مافيش مفاجآت غبر سارة.....المفروض الشغل ده يخلص علي رمضان ان شاء الله.

دعواتكم.....دام فضلكم

مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## RedFoX750

بندحرج احلى تماسى لاتقولوا انى ناسى ...

اسمحولى بالتدخل فى الموضوع (الموضوع دة لكل المحافظات مش كدة بردة ياسمسة؟!) :y:  

طبعا المنصورة جميلة ... بناسها وبناتها لكن بردة مفيش احلى من محافظتى واولاد حتــــــــتى
الجدعان قوى ... تقولولى بقى نيل مش نيل مش فارقة كلها مية واحدة

وبس...                             :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*أخي RedFOX750

كل المحافظات علي عيني و راسي و الله

بس النيل لما بيمر في محافظة من المحافظات فهو يجعل لها مذاقا خاصا. و لو ان ده مش عيب في المحافظة نفسها....مالهاش ذنب ان النيل ماعداش ناحيتها.
و بعدين يا أخي....من الطبيعي ان يشعر كل انسان بالانتماء الي بلده.

مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedab216
					
				
لأن الميدان هو المدخل الرئيسي للمنصورة, فاعمل بيتم فيه بالليل و بالنهار...و بالطبع الشغل فيه بياخد مجهود كبير جدا لأنه وسط الناس و العربيات....ده بأه غير خطوط المياه و الكهرباء و التليفونات اللي تحت الأرض و التي لا يعلم اماكنها الا الله. و دي مشكلة كبيرة جدا.
الحاجة اللي تزعل...ان الناس مش حاسة بالمجهود اللي بيعمله المهندسين و موظفين و عمال الشركة اللي شغالة.....ياللا...كله عند ربنا.

علي فكرة....لو الظروف كويسة و مافيش مفاجآت غبر سارة.....المفروض الشغل ده يخلص علي رمضان ان شاء الله.

دعواتكم.....دام فضلكم

مع خالص تحياتي


اذا كان على ان العمال بيتعبوا فاحنا عارفين لكن يمكن بنتجاهل ومايهمناش غير مصلحتنا وخصوصا ان احنا بنعانى من الحكاية دى من زمان يعنى لفت بنا المنصورة وعشان كدة الواحد على اخره 

لكن برضو ماننكرش مجهودهم*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RedFoX750
					
				
بندحرج احلى تماسى لاتقولوا انى ناسى ...

اسمحولى بالتدخل فى الموضوع (الموضوع دة لكل المحافظات مش كدة بردة ياسمسة؟!) 

طبعا المنصورة جميلة ... بناسها وبناتها لكن بردة مفيش احلى من محافظتى واولاد حتــــــــتى
الجدعان قوى ... تقولولى بقى نيل مش نيل مش فارقة كلها مية واحدة

وبس...                            


ياجماعة احنا مانقصدش حاجة 
كل شبر فيك يامصر احلى مكان فى الدنيا  

ماتتخانقوش بقى

شكرا لك يافوكس*

----------


## ahmedab216

*أختي سمسمة

سأقول لك كما هو مكتوب علي احدي الافتات الموجودة بموقع العمل................نأسف للإزعاج

لكن و الله ده غصب عنهم

ما هم برضه بني آدمين و نفسهم يرتاحوا في بيوتهم وسط اولادهم....يتغدوا الظهر و يناموا شوية و يخرجوا يتفسحوا بالليل و يشوفوا اقربائهم و يوم الاجازة ياخدوه نوم زي بقيت خلق الله

و لكن ...كل هذا لا يتم من أجل سرعة انهاء العمل.

طب ممكن عشان خاطري تستحملوا شوية كمان؟؟
شكرا....

مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## سمسمة

*حضرتك معاهم فى موقع العمل ولا ايه؟؟

اكيد لازم نتحمل لان دة فى النهاية احنا المستفدين برضو لكن كدة كدة التنظيم المرفقى للشوارع كله لو كان مبنى من البداية على اسس صحيحة ماكنش كل شوية هيحصل تغيير وتكسير 

ابسط مثال ليه النافورة اللى كانت عند المحافظة اتشالت مع انها كلفت كتير وبقالهاش الا فترة بسيطة جدا ..
وربنا يوفقهم وتظهر العاصمة الاشتراكية الكبرى المنصورة فى احسن صورة
(دى دولة كبيرة وبقية المحافظات مش عارفين قيمتها)*

----------


## RedFoX750

هوة حد جاب سيرة خناق ولا حاجة؟ انا لما قولت ان ولاد حتتى جدعان مكنتش بهدد ولا حاجة ::  

كلنا ولاد حتة واحدة وجدعان ولاد وبنات ولاد مصر...

وبالمناسبةياسمسمة...السجن اللى ناحيتكوا هايتقلب مدينة ملاهى...يلا خلى المساجين يعيشوا

وعلى فكرة ياجماعة العروض هناك محدودة يلا كل واحد يلحق يحجزلة زنزانة قبل السجن مايتقلب ::

----------


## سمسمة

*بتتكلم جد ولا بتهزر صحيح هيتقلب ملاهى بعد كل اللى عملوه فيه دة وبعدين انا كنت عايزة ادخله الاول

والله الدكتور وعدنا بكدة من سنة اولى بس مارحناش ونفسى ادخله اوى 

بس يمكن نروح سجن القناطر بقى فى القاهرة ..يعنى مثلا عندى اجتماع مهم جدا فى الادلة الجنائية الاسبوع الجاى وبعده فى النيابة الادارية*

----------


## RedFoX750

هوة من ناحية ملاهى هايتقلب ملاهى... وهوة فية هزار فى الحجات اللى زى دى؟

الا حقى انا سمعت ان روبى جاية فى حقوق...الكلام دة صح ياسمسمة؟   :;):

----------


## سمسمة

*ايوة صح انا فعلا برضو سمعت الخبر دة!

بس معقولة الجامعة عندنا هيسمحولها تدخلها

انا هاكلم الدكتور احمد جمال الدين موسى فى الموضوع دة ..استاذى

وبعدين دى هتبقى زميلتى دى هتبقى عار على الكلية ..لا اله الا الله*

----------


## RedFoX750

بصراحة انا مبحبش روبي خالص وإيه الكليب اللى عامله ده بتاع (طب ليه بيداري كده) أنا من رأي الكليب ده يجي إعلان ما بين ماتش المنخب والسنغال  ::  مع العلم إني ماليش لا في الكليب ده ولا في الكورة خالص 

وعموما انتى قلقانة لية على ماهية توصل الكلية تكونى انتى خلصتى وخلصتى من العار ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*أهو السجن ده...مكانه عايز يتغير
أولا : فال مش حلو
ثانيا:مشوه منظر الميدان....هوه الوحيد و العمارة الصغيرة المواجهة له اللي شايفين الميدان كويس.
اللي جاي النهاردة الجامعة هو وزير التعليم العالي مش روبي!!!!
أما ستنا روبي...........تبقي وصمة عار لجامعة المنصورة لو جت مجرد زيارة

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل*

----------


## RedFoX750

الحكومة بردة كان رايها من رايك...واهى هاتقلبة ملاهى ياعم

صراحة انا لو منك ماكنتش قدت فى بيتى لحظة واحدة بعد الملاهى دى ماتتعمل

اما بالنسبة لروبى بية ماتقلقوش قوى كدة منها يعنى .. دى كانت اشاعة مش اكتر...كمان انا اسمع ان الحرس اليومين دول مابيدخلش الا بالكارنية ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*مش جايز معاها كارنيه؟؟!!!!*

----------


## b_df

المنصوره أحلى من الصور بكتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
إلى من يعيش فى المنصوره عندى سبق صحفى للى كانوا فى مدرسة العسكريه 
عندى صور مش معقوله على ضفاف صور المدرسه

----------


## V_I_P

*أنا حبيت بس أمر وأسلم وأحيي كل شباب وبنات المنصورة بصفتي واحد منهم ... والمنصورة بجد ماتوصفهاش اي صور لازم تعيش فيها علشان تعرف قد ايه هي حلوة..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*اهلا و مرحبا بأهل المنصورة الكرام و أهل كل المحافظات بجمعورية مصر العربية

آه و ألف آه...

لو كل الناس بتحب مصر مثلكم لأصبحنا أعظم الدول

ولا يوجد كثير علي ربنا

سنكون يوما ما إن شاء الله*

----------


## احمد السيارى

وبحكم انى من المنصوره  

جايب صوره  حلوه  جديده


[img]http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=mansoura++city/v=2/SID=e/l=IVI/SIG=12e3g6oim/*-http%3A//www.egyptculture.pl/daleel/img/dalelgraphorg/mansoura/mansoura.jpg[/img]

----------


## ana3sola

ايه ده الموضوع ده كان فين ماشفتهوش بعد كل المشااااركات دى 
اه يا حبيبتى يا بلدى المحبوب
مرسيه ياسمسمه على الصور الحلوه دى وياريت لو تصورى لى شارع المحكمه  وكمان شارع تريل والبحر الصغير وتنزلى الصور هنا
تبقى عملتى اكبر خدمه ليا 
وتحياتى لاهل المنصوره الحلوين قوى 
الاسكندريه لع لع لع لع

----------


## ahmedab216

*أهلا بك ana3asola

واضح انك مازورتيش المنصورة من زمان

ان شاء الله تعجبك*

----------


## hnoosh

المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة
 المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة
 المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة
 المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة

----------


## hnoosh

المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة
 المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة
 المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة
 المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة

----------


## ahmedab216

*hnoosh
مرحبا بك في المنتدي بين اخوانك و اخواتك اعضاء المنتدي

و حيث انك بلدياتي كمان مرحب

ارجو ان تستنتع باوقاتك معنا , تفيد و تستفيد

مع خالص تحياتي

أحمـد*

----------


## الطير المسافر

بصراحه يا سمسمه انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟  انا اساسا من المنصورة و لكن قدرى ان اعيش خارجها  و عندما رايت صورها ذبت فيها و تذكرت ايام لا يمكن للانسان ان يمحوها من ذاكرته ابدا ........   على العموم   شكرا جدا على هذه الصور لانها حركت بداخلى شوقى و لهفتى لرؤيتها .... و الله اعلم ربما لا تحين لى الفرصه لرؤيتها على الطبيعه مرة اخرى

----------


## قلم رصاص

*مررت من هنا*
*لكي اسلم علي ابناء مدينتي*
*تقبلو السلام والتحية*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*لولا امى من المنصورة
ماكنتش دخلت الموضوع
نهائى ياسمسمة
هههههههه
لكن يالا عشان خاطرك
والله نفسى اشوفها واروح
اشوف بلد امى فعلا...
سلمت يدك لهذا الموضوع الرائع
*

----------


## ahmedab216

*عاشت ايديك و كتابتك يا ماما زوزو

نصيحة من منصوراوي ...ضروري تزوري المنصورة
اولا من باب صلة الرحم
و ثانيا لأن المنصورة اتغيرت كتير و ها تشعري بالفرق خصوصا لو ما كنتيش زورتيها من زمان

و أهلا بك في المنصورة دائما
مع خالص تحياتي
أحمـد*

----------


## mohamed shawky

يا جماعه أنا من المنصوره وهي احسن كتير من الصور دي

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يعنى بالاش ندخل احنا برضه ياسمسمة المنصورة وبس
علة فكرة انا رحت المنصورة وهى بلد جميلة جدا
ولكن فى المقام الاول والاخير هى فين ياسمسمة 
فى مصر
فى ام الدنيا

----------


## سمسمة

> المنصوره أحلى من الصور بكتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
> إلى من يعيش فى المنصوره عندى سبق صحفى للى كانوا فى مدرسة العسكريه 
> عندى صور مش معقوله على ضفاف صور المدرسه


بى دى اف اهلا بيك وبكل طلاب مدرسة العسكرية ياريت بقى تورينا السبق الصحفى بتاعك ونشوف يمكن نعملك واسطة ونطلعك صحفى  ::  
شكرا على ردك وكل سنة وانت طيب

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## سمسمة

> *أنا حبيت بس أمر وأسلم وأحيي كل شباب وبنات المنصورة بصفتي واحد منهم ... والمنصورة بجد ماتوصفهاش اي صور لازم تعيش فيها علشان تعرف قد ايه هي حلوة..*


اهلا يامهم جدا انت فين من زمان وفين مشاركاتك معانا يارب يكون المانع خير ونورتنا بمرورك على الموضوع

وكل سنة وانت طيب

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## سمسمة

> وبحكم انى من المنصوره  
> 
> جايب صوره  حلوه  جديده
> 
> 
> [img]http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=mansoura++city/v=2/SID=e/l=IVI/SIG=12e3g6oim/*-http%3A//www.egyptculture.pl/daleel/img/dalelgraphorg/mansoura/mansoura.jpg[/img]


شكرا يااحمد واهلا بيك وكل سنة وانت طيب

 ::

----------


## سمسمة

> ايه ده الموضوع ده كان فين ماشفتهوش بعد كل المشااااركات دى 
> اه يا حبيبتى يا بلدى المحبوب
> مرسيه ياسمسمه على الصور الحلوه دى وياريت لو تصورى لى شارع المحكمه  وكمان شارع تريل والبحر الصغير وتنزلى الصور هنا
> تبقى عملتى اكبر خدمه ليا 
> وتحياتى لاهل المنصوره الحلوين قوى 
> الاسكندريه لع لع لع لع


المهم انك وصلتى لى لنا بالسلامة عموما بجد هابقى احاول اصورها صور جديدة وهانقى لها اروع الصور وهابقى انزلها فى المنتدى عشان خاطرك ياسوسو

وكل سنة وانتى طيبة وشكرا على مرورك

 :f2:

----------


## سمسمة

> المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة
>  المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة
>  المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة
>  المنصورة المنصورة المنصورة


يامرحب بيك ياهنوش اهلا وسهلا بيك وكل سنة وانت طيب وخلينا نشوفك فى المنتدى

 ::

----------


## سمسمة

> بصراحه يا سمسمه انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟  انا اساسا من المنصورة و لكن قدرى ان اعيش خارجها  و عندما رايت صورها ذبت فيها و تذكرت ايام لا يمكن للانسان ان يمحوها من ذاكرته ابدا ........   على العموم   شكرا جدا على هذه الصور لانها حركت بداخلى شوقى و لهفتى لرؤيتها .... و الله اعلم ربما لا تحين لى الفرصه لرؤيتها على الطبيعه مرة اخرى


يااهلا بيك االطير المسافر الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك وكل سنة وانت طيب ويارب يرجعك بالسلامة عشان تشوفها تانى

 ::

----------


## سمسمة

> *مررت من هنا*
> *لكي اسلم علي ابناء مدينتي*
> *تقبلو السلام والتحية*


الله يسلمك ياقلم رصاص منور الموضوع وكل سنة وانت طيب

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*كل عام و انتم طيبين جميعا

فيه زيارة هامة للمنصورة خلال اسبوع

وده لاهمية مدينتنا الجميلة*

----------


## سمسمة

> *لولا امى من المنصورة
> ماكنتش دخلت الموضوع
> نهائى ياسمسمة
> هههههههه
> لكن يالا عشان خاطرك
> والله نفسى اشوفها واروح
> اشوف بلد امى فعلا...
> سلمت يدك لهذا الموضوع الرائع
> *


بجد ياماما زوزو يارب يخيلكى لينا ياحبيبتى والله يسلمك وكل سنة وانتى بألف خير وشكرا على مرورك ياست الكل

 :f2:

----------


## سمسمة

> يا جماعه أنا من المنصوره وهي احسن كتير من الصور دي


فعلا يامحمد شوقى عشان الصور دى اساسا قديمة جدا وشكرا على زيارتك للموضوع واهلا وسهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى وكل سنة وانت طيب

 ::

----------


## سمسمة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يعنى بالاش ندخل احنا برضه ياسمسمة المنصورة وبس
> علة فكرة انا رحت المنصورة وهى بلد جميلة جدا
> ولكن فى المقام الاول والاخير هى فين ياسمسمة 
> فى مصر
> فى ام الدنيا


اهلا بيك يااسكندرانى انا بس كنت باغيظ بسنت بالموضوع دة :: 

شكرا على ردك وكل سنة وانت طيب

تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية  ::  


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## سمسمة

> *كل عام و انتم طيبين جميعا
> 
> فيه زيارة هامة للمنصورة خلال اسبوع
> 
> وده لاهمية مدينتنا الجميلة*


وانت طيب يااحمد

تقصد اسبوع شباب الجامعات انا معايا الكرنيه بتاع الموضوع دة بس مش عارفة اساسا هما هيعملوا ايه ومش عايزة اعرف :: 

مش كفاية علينا المحاضرات ولا قهرة الامتحانات اللى فاتت دى

من كتر حبنا فى الكلية اوى هنروحها كمان فى الأجازة  ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*الزيارة اللي اقصدها دي قبل شباب الجامعاتو هي خلال اسبوع من دلوقت

اما شباب الجامعات, فارجو انك تدعيلي اننا نقدر نخلص المشروعات اللي معانا في الميعاد المحددلن الجامعة حتي الات بتكلفنا بشغل جديد
بس و الله عاملين سغل هايشرف الجامعة جدا
ادعي لنا*

----------


## سمسمة

دة انتوا مبوظين الجامعة والله يااستاذ احمد وبالذات الكلية بتاعتنا  وكل شوية حفر وردم ومحدش فاهم ايه اللى بيحصل بالظبط وكل الشوارع اللى فيها بايظة خالص وماكناش عارفين نمشى خالص ود. احمد نظيف جه الجامعة وهى بالطريقة دى وطبعا كنت عايزة احضر الاستقبال بتاعه بس تقريبا كان يوم خميس واحنا ماعندناش يوم الخميس هانزل مخصوص الجامعة يعنى :: 

وعموما بردو ربنا يوفقكم ماتعرفش الدراسة هتبدأ امتى بالظبط؟؟

----------


## ahmedab216

*اختي سمسمة
اولا حالة الطرق يوم زيارة رئيس الوزراء ما كانتش تسمح بدخوله الجامعة ,عشان كده تم الغاء دخوله الجامعة
ثانيا انتو في اجازة حاليا لكن المنظر بدا يتغير كتير و تم البدء في اعمال الاسفلت و بدأ الشكل يتغير كتير
ثالثا الجامعة تم ادخال الغاز بها و تجديد شبكة الكهرباء و التليفونات و المياه و الصرف الصحي و الموضوع كان يستحق كده لأن الشبكات دي ما تجددتش من يوم الجامعة ما انشئت
رابعا احنا عملنا الاستاد الجديد و مبني المطعم المركزي و شبكات المياه و ان شاء الله لو شوفتيهم هايهون عليكي المعاناة اللي شوفتوها اثناء التنفيذ

بس برضه انا مصمم تدعي لنا بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
مع خالص تحياتي
أحمـد*

----------


## سمسمة

ماشى بابيشمنهدس ربنا يوفقكم يااااااااااارب  ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*شكرا جزيلا أختي الكريمة سمسمة
طب بذمتك يا سمسمة...ميدان الاستاد , حلو ولا وحش؟
ده انا طلع عيني فيه*

----------


## سمسمة

جميل والله تسلم ايديكم يابيشمندس 

 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*يعني مافيش كلمة حلوة علي استكمال دهان مئذنتي مسجد النصر؟؟!!*

----------


## سمسمة

> *يعني مافيش كلمة حلوة علي استكمال دهان مئذنتي مسجد النصر؟؟!!*


ربنا يعينكم وشكرا على الشكل الجديد لكل المنصورة يااستاذ احمد

وخصوصا اللوحة اللى عند الكبرى الجديدة دى جميلة اوى

عموما التجديد كله كان جميل اوى تسلم ايديك

----------


## ahmedab216

*شكرا جزيلا علي تشجيعك يا سمسمة

اللوحة اللي بتتكلمي عليها هي اهداء من شركة السلاب للسيراميك

و الله فيه ناس كتير من المنصورة بيحاولوا يساعدوا كتير عشان المنصورة تبقي احلي و احلي*

----------


## allyibrahem

صاحبي عاملي مناحة هنا جنبي أول ما وريتله صور المنصورة أصل احنا من المنصورة و المنصورة بتوحشةه في أول يوم يجي من الأجازة و تصوري شغلنا ما بتعداش العشرين يوم و ننزل بس طول العشرين يوم و هو يقول المنصورة وحشتني من أول يوم يرجع فيه تصورى.
تخيلي صورك عملت فيه إيه قليل إن ما قالي أنا نازل المنصورة دلوقتي. أنا بعرف أمسك نفسي شوية إنما هو......
على العموم الله يسامحك في اللي عملتيه فيه...
الصورة اللي أنتي مش عارفةهي فين دي دوران الاستاد بعد التعديلات الأخيرة 
                                                             بلدياتك علي

----------


## سمسمة

> صاحبي عاملي مناحة هنا جنبي أول ما وريتله صور المنصورة أصل احنا من المنصورة و المنصورة بتوحشةه في أول يوم يجي من الأجازة و تصوري شغلنا ما بتعداش العشرين يوم و ننزل بس طول العشرين يوم و هو يقول المنصورة وحشتني من أول يوم يرجع فيه تصورى.
> تخيلي صورك عملت فيه إيه قليل إن ما قالي أنا نازل المنصورة دلوقتي. أنا بعرف أمسك نفسي شوية إنما هو......
> على العموم الله يسامحك في اللي عملتيه فيه...
> الصورة اللي أنتي مش عارفةهي فين دي دوران الاستاد بعد التعديلات الأخيرة 
>                                                              بلدياتك علي


يااهلا بيك ياعلى ابراهيم 

معلش يااخى الكريم انا اسفة على اللى حصل دة

وربنا معاكم ويعنيكم ويوفقك فى غربتكم

----------


## ahmedab216

*الاخ علي ابراهيم و صاحبه

مرحبا بكما في منتدي ابناء مصر

و ايضا في موضوع اختنا العزيزية سمسمة : لاهل المنصورة الحلوين بس...

مع خالص تحياتي

أحمد*

----------


## sea_wolf

انا من  الغردقة بس معلش دخلت 
بصراحة المنصورة روعه وشجعتينى انى افكر ازورها 
دة مش  اهلها حلوين وبس كمان هى احلى واحلى 
وخلتينى افكر ان احط صور لمدنتى كمان .. الغردقة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا

----------


## معاذ رياض

والله وحشتني أيام المنصورة الحلوة.

عندي سؤال صعب طحن لو سألته لعلماء الإتصالات اللي هما موظفين السنترالات مش حايعرفوا يجاوبوني ، بس عايز حد منصوري يقوللي : هي أرقام التليفون بتاعة المنصورة اتغيرت ؟

يعني واحد صاحبي كان رقمه ست أرقام بس (من حوالي خمس سنين) ، هل الرقم هو هو ؟

أصل أنا عايز أكلمه . 

يارب يكون فاكرني أساسا .

----------


## sally

> صاحبي عاملي مناحة هنا جنبي أول ما وريتله صور المنصورة أصل احنا من المنصورة و المنصورة بتوحشةه في أول يوم يجي من الأجازة و تصوري شغلنا ما بتعداش العشرين يوم و ننزل بس طول العشرين يوم و هو يقول المنصورة وحشتني من أول يوم يرجع فيه تصورى.





> تخيلي صورك عملت فيه إيه قليل إن ما قالي أنا نازل المنصورة دلوقتي. أنا بعرف أمسك نفسي شوية إنما هو......
> على العموم الله يسامحك في اللي عملتيه فيه...
> الصورة اللي أنتي مش عارفةهي فين دي دوران الاستاد بعد التعديلات الأخيرة 
> بلدياتك علي




دايما مؤذيه علي طول ياسمسمه منك لله  


متخافش ياعلي ابراهيم قول لصا حبك هنخلصوله طاره منها

----------


## MaTR|X

> والله وحشتني أيام المنصورة الحلوة.
> 
> عندي سؤال صعب طحن لو سألته لعلماء الإتصالات اللي هما موظفين السنترالات مش حايعرفوا يجاوبوني ، بس عايز حد منصوري يقوللي : هي أرقام التليفون بتاعة المنصورة اتغيرت ؟
> 
> يعني واحد صاحبي كان رقمه ست أرقام بس (من حوالي خمس سنين) ، هل الرقم هو هو ؟
> 
> أصل أنا عايز أكلمه . 
> 
> يارب يكون فاكرني أساسا .


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت لسه فاكر
انا بقى هجاوبلك على سؤالك .. رغم ان مش من علماء الاتصالات ولا حتى ليه أى علاقه بالسنترال 
غير أنى بعدى عليه وانا رايح الجامعة وكمان وانا راجع  :Confused:  

بكل بساطة يا باشا .. ضيف رقم 2 على شمال ال 6 أرقام بتوع نمرة صاحبك 
وكلمه وخليه يدعيلى  ::

----------


## سـلـوى

اخص عليكم يا وحشين انا زعلانة منكم بجد بقى محدش ينادينى منكم مش عارفين انى من المنصورة اهئ اهئ ربنا يسامحكم


الوداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## معاذ رياض

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت لسه فاكر
> انا بقى هجاوبلك على سؤالك .. رغم ان مش من علماء الاتصالات ولا حتى ليه أى علاقه بالسنترال 
> غير أنى بعدى عليه وانا رايح الجامعة وكمان وانا راجع  
> 
> بكل بساطة يا باشا .. ضيف رقم 2 على شمال ال 6 أرقام بتوع نمرة صاحبك 
> وكلمه وخليه يدعيلى


متشكر جدا ، أول ما الأقي الرقم بتاعه حاجرب اتصل .. 

أصلي مش فاكر كنت كاتبه فين   ::  

أنا عارف اني لما الأقيه حايكونوا زودوا رقم تاني على الشمال وبرضه مش حاعرف أكلم الواد !   ::

----------


## معاذ رياض

> اخص عليكم يا وحشين انا زعلانة منكم بجد بقى محدش ينادينى منكم مش عارفين انى من المنصورة اهئ اهئ ربنا يسامحكم
> 
> 
> الوداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع



مش تقولي انك من المنصورة ، وأنا بأقول شفتك فين قبل كده !   ::

----------


## MaTR|X

العفو يا باشا
أنا تحت أمرك  ::

----------


## سمسمة

> والله وحشتني أيام المنصورة الحلوة.
> 
> عندي سؤال صعب طحن لو سألته لعلماء الإتصالات اللي هما موظفين السنترالات مش حايعرفوا يجاوبوني ، بس عايز حد منصوري يقوللي : هي أرقام التليفون بتاعة المنصورة اتغيرت ؟
> 
> يعني واحد صاحبي كان رقمه ست أرقام بس (من حوالي خمس سنين) ، هل الرقم هو هو ؟
> 
> أصل أنا عايز أكلمه . 
> 
> يارب يكون فاكرني أساسا .





> متشكر جدا ، أول ما الأقي الرقم بتاعه حاجرب اتصل .. 
> 
> أصلي مش فاكر كنت كاتبه فين  
> 
> أنا عارف اني لما الأقيه حايكونوا زودوا رقم تاني على الشمال وبرضه مش حاعرف أكلم الواد


ياسلام على البخل شوفوا كانت الاول حجته انه مش عارف الرقم ومحتاج لمديرية الامن بحالها عشان تحل له المشكلة 

وفى الاخر يقول اما ابقى الاقى الرقم

بس يامعاذ بس كدة دى كلها حجج عشان ماتتصلش بصاحبك

وزى ماماتريكس قالك بالظبط بقى لانه فعلا ماعدتش فيه اى ارقام فى المنصورة الا وبتبدأ 2 
وبعدين كنت حاول انك تبحث عنه فى الدليل لو كان غالى عليك اوى كدة





> مش تقولي انك من المنصورة ، وأنا بأقول شفتك فين قبل كده !


مش فاهمة ردك يامعاذ.....ليه بتقولها كدة!

----------


## سمسمة

> دايما مؤذيه علي طول ياسمسمه منك لله  
> 
> 
> متخافش ياعلي ابراهيم قول لصا حبك هنخلصوله طاره منها


روحى ذاكرى يااللى وراكى امتحان الاسبوع الجاى

اتركنى على جنب والنبى وسعى خلينى اعرف ارد على بقية الناس

----------


## سمسمة

> انا من  الغردقة بس معلش دخلت 
> بصراحة المنصورة روعه وشجعتينى انى افكر ازورها 
> دة مش  اهلها حلوين وبس كمان هى احلى واحلى 
> وخلتينى افكر ان احط صور لمدنتى كمان .. الغردقة 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وشكرا


يااهلا وسهلا بالجيران اتفضل اتفضل ....دة اكرام الجار واجب

تشرف المنصورة ياافندم

رقم شركة السياحة بتاعتى 2222222 اتصل بيه وهتلاقى احسن الخدمات للسياحة فى شوارع المنصورة من معالم اثرية وسياحية لاتعد ولاتحصى :: 

شكرا لمرورك ياسي ولف

----------


## سمسمة

> اخص عليكم يا وحشين انا زعلانة منكم بجد بقى محدش ينادينى منكم مش عارفين انى من المنصورة اهئ اهئ ربنا يسامحكم
> 
> 
> الوداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


منورة ياعسولة وبعدين انتى صاحبة بيت يعنى مش محتاجة عزومة

انتى تيجى تغسلى الاطباق عشان الضيوف اللى موجودة دى مش ملاحقة عليهم طلبات

يالا قدامى على المطبخ

----------


## معاذ رياض

> وبعدين كنت حاول انك تبحث عنه فى الدليل لو كان غالى عليك اوى كدة


يعني هو الدليل حايكون فيه اسمه والا اسم صاحب التليفون (أبوه مثلا)





> مش فاهمة ردك يامعاذ.....ليه بتقولها كدة!


أنا قعدت سنة في هندسة المنصورة ..

 يعني أي حد من المنصورة يحتمل أنه شافني أو شافته في الشارع مثلا ..

----------


## سـلـوى

> مش تقولي انك من المنصورة ، وأنا بأقول شفتك فين قبل كده !


 
يا ربىىىىىى فى كل مكان كدة بس هتشوفنى ازاى بس 

و هندسة كمان اية دة بس مش معقولة
على العموم الحمد لله مش بكلم صبيان فمش هتفرق يعنى  ::

----------


## سـلـوى

> منورة ياعسولة وبعدين انتى صاحبة بيت يعنى مش محتاجة عزومة
> 
> انتى تيجى تغسلى الاطباق عشان الضيوف اللى موجودة دى مش ملاحقة عليهم طلبات
> 
> يالا قدامى على المطبخ


حبيبة قلبى سمسمة (على الرغم انك شكلك عملالى بلوك الله اعلم ::   )......انتى تؤمرى اجى و اعمل الصحون اصل انا فضيالكم ههههه  ::  

 ::  بس مش تشخطى فى كدة  :Frown:

----------


## معاذ رياض

> يا ربىىىىىى فى كل مكان كدة بس هتشوفنى ازاى بس 
> 
> و هندسة كمان اية دة بس مش 
> على العموم الحمد لله مش بكلم صبيان فمش هتفرق يعنى


أنا برضه مش بكلم بنات .. يبقى أكيد اتقابلنا !  ::  

لسه عندكم الدكتور أيمن عاشور بتاع الوصفيه ؟ دا كان عامل لنا رعب رهيب ..

----------


## سمسمة

> حبيبة قلبى سمسمة (على الرغم انك شكلك عملالى بلوك الله اعلم  )......انتى تؤمرى اجى و اعمل الصحون اصل انا فضيالكم ههههه  
> 
>  بس مش تشخطى فى كدة


انا عملت بلوك برضو ياعسولة

انتى اللى حذفتينى يااختى وانا بقول ايه حكايتك معايا!! ::(: 

عموما تنورى والله انا عمرى ماكنت هاحذفك طالما ماحذفتنيش انما مارضتش اتكلم للمرة التانية عشان دى حرية شخصية :2: 

وشكرا على مروركم ياجماعة ولو محتاجين محامى يحل القضية اللى انتوا فيها دى انا already

----------


## ahmedab216

أخي معاذ
نمر المنصورة 7 ارقام اول رقم من الشمال 2

----------


## سـلـوى

> انا عملت بلوك برضو ياعسولة
> 
> انتى اللى حذفتينى يااختى وانا بقول ايه حكايتك معايا!!
> 
> عموما تنورى والله انا عمرى ماكنت هاحذفك طالما ماحذفتنيش انما مارضتش اتكلم للمرة التانية عشان دى حرية شخصية
> 
> وشكرا على مروركم ياجماعة ولو محتاجين محامى يحل القضية اللى انتوا فيها دى انا already


يا سمسمة هزعل بجد و الله دى تانى مرة تقولى كدة و انا قلتلك انا مش هحذف ولا اعمل بلوك لحد انا كل الى عندى بنات بس فهل لحد بلوك او احذفة لية انتى من اخر مرة كلمتينى مدخلتيش

لدرجة قلت يمكن مش عايزة تكلمنى تانى بس برضو ما زلت محتفظة بايميلك و ربنا شاهد على كلامى

----------


## عمرو صالح

*ايه التحيز ده يعنى انا مدخلش عشان قاهري ؟؟
امال كرم ايه اللي بيقولوا عليه ده ده حتى كوباية الشاي مخدتهاش    
سلام*   ::   ::

----------


## سـلـوى

ههههههههههههههه ما انت دخلت من غير احم ولا حاجة ولا حتى حبطت يبقى دة مش كرم برضو هههههه


و يلا يا سمسة علشان نجهز حاجة لعمرو انا داخلة المطبخ اهو

----------


## عمرو صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باشمهندسة عسولة
					
				
ههههههههههههههه ما انت دخلت من غير احم ولا حاجة ولا حتى حبطت يبقى دة مش كرم برضو هههههه


و يلا يا سمسة علشان نجهز حاجة لعمرو انا داخلة المطبخ اهو



 ايييييييييييوا كدا الواحد ميت من الجوع  وخلى سمسمه تقطع السلطه كويس   مش عاوزين كروته   
                  ( ملحوظه انا كمان مش شايفك اون لاين حاجه غريبة جدا )*   :Confused:

----------


## سـلـوى

> *ايييييييييييوا كدا الواحد ميت من الجوع وخلى سمسمه تقطع السلطه كويس مش عاوزين كروته * 
> *( ملحوظه انا كمان مش شايفك اون لاين حاجه غريبة جدا )*


 
بس طبعا الاكل و المصاريف عليك ههههه ::  

يلا يا سمسمة بسرعة

و اون لاين فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ رياض

> أخي معاذ
> نمر المنصورة 7 ارقام اول رقم من الشمال 2


شكرا ..

وصلتني المعلومة العظيمة ..

بجد مكنتش عارف اسأل مين . وكل ما أسأل في سنترال الناس تبص لي في بلاهة كأني باسأل عن رقم صاحبي اللي في المريخ .

----------


## عمرو صالح

* ايه البخل ده ازاي عزماني وعلى حسابي بس اقولكم ايه اصل الدمايطة بهتوا عليكم
  وخصوصا انكم جنب بعض   

 الله الغني انا رحت كلت في بيتنا      
 انتى بتكوني موجوده وبتردي على مشاركاتي ولما ابص على الحالة بتكون غير متصل *   :Confused:

----------


## سـلـوى

لالالالالالالالالالا انا بهزر انا بهزر على حسابى متخفش  ::   (المهم تردهالى و تفتكرها  ::  )

و انا عاملة تصفح متخفى  ::

----------


## عمرو صالح

وليه تصفح مخفي ياعسوله بوند ؟؟؟
 ::  وبعدين انا مستنى الاكل هو فييييييييييييييين  ::

----------


## جوليا

رائع جدا يا سمسة وانا دخلت عشان ماما من المنصورة وانا ع فكرة رحت المنصورة

----------


## نوسة

مكنتش اعرف ان المنصورة حلوة كدة بس يا ترى با النهار حلوة برضوا ولا زحمة ههههههههههه
بس انا عندى معلومة عن المنصوة انهم بخلاء جداااااااااااااااااااااا من ايام الجامعة البنات كانوا بخلاء بشكل فظيع فظيع ربنا يبعد البخل والخلاء عنا ههههههههههه
يلا بقى كل واحد ينزل المحافظة بتاعتة اشمعنى بسنت وسمسمة

----------


## عمرو صالح

نوسه انتى جبتي المفيد اللي من المنصورة بيحبوا يستنصحوا اوي مش عارف ليه وفي حلاص شديد على الفلوس  رغم حبي لكل اهل مصر واحترامي لاهل المنصورة لكن كمان عندهم عنصرية شديده يعني لو في صاحب شركة من المنصورة وانا جيت اشتغل عنده من القاهره ومعايا واحد من المنصورة ساعتها هاخد الصابونة حتى لو انا اكفأ منه وده اسلوب غير عادل   ::  
عندي في الكويت بيتعاملوا مع بعض كأنهم مش مصريين  كأنهم  من جمهورية المنصورة واي واحد من خارج المنصورة يحرسوا منه ويخدوا خذرهم  :Confused:  
على العموم انا عارف ان الكلام ده هيقلب عليا اختىالبشمهندسة العسوله وكمان سمسة والله اعلم مين كمان   :Frown:  
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## سـلـوى

يا حلاوة يا حلاوة

تعلاى يا سمسمة الحقى شكلنا هنعمل خناقة كبيييييييرة

اولا يا نوسة يا حبيبتى انتى عندك حق لان فى بنات كتير فى جامعاتنا عندهم حرص على العلم بطريقة غبية يعنى مش يعطوكى شئ و دى صفة وحشة اوىىىىىىىىى

و يا عمرو اطلع منها شكل ملكش اكل خالص انسى بقى

----------


## سمسمة

شكرا جوليا على مرورك وبصورتك الحلوة دى

نوسة.....انتى نسيتى ان احنا اصحاب يعنى حتى لو المنصورة مش كويسين لازم تقولى انهم كويسين عشان خاطرى حتى ، جاملينى حتى ولا خلاص
وبعدين البخلاء هما بتوع دمياط لان اهل دمياط تلات اربعهم فى حقوق المنصورة مثلا يبقى تخلطى الامور ليه :: 
هنعمل تحيز عنصرى بين كل المحافظات بقى يااستاذ عمرو
كفاية ان كلنا مسلمين وعرب واحباب ويارب دايما نكون متماسكين ومانديش فرصة لحد انه يشمت فينا حتى لو كان فى موضوع صغير زى دة :: 
اخليهم يغيروا العنوان يعنى بقى

ومش هاعلق اكتر من كدة عشان بجد مش عايزين نحول الموضوع انه يكون مين الاحسن وجمهورية المنصورة العظمى ودرجات الحرارة الصغرى عشان انا مش هتخانق معاه ولا حاجة ياباشمهندسة :: 
عشان يعرف ان اهل المنصورة طيبين ومش زى مابيقول كدة

----------


## سـلـوى

انا خلاص يا عمرو شلت التصفح المختفى هتلاقينى ظاهرة كتير المهم محدش يزهق منى بس


و عندك حق يا سممسة يلا بقى ورايا على المطبخ علشان نشوف هنحضرلو اية (فاضيين احنا يا ربىىىىىى)

----------


## amr emam

> بس برضه
> 
> 
> برضه
> 
> 
> 
> برضه
> 
> ...


 
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   :: 


بحر  اسكندرانى  اصيل

----------


## سـلـوى

يسلام و هى يعنى المنصورة وحشى دة فيها احلى منظر للنيل

اتكلمى يا سمسمة انتى فين

----------


## ahmedab216

*مساء الخير جميعا
دي اول مرة يشتغل الاعلام البريدي من مدة شهر

يا باشمهندسة عسولة, مش عشان انا من المنصورة.........لا
كل حاجة حلوة في المنصورة........لها كده طعم خاص
حتي الواحد لما بيكون مسافر بيبقي نفسي ارجع بسرعة

ربنا يخليها احلي و احلي كمان
ان شاء الله*

----------


## سـلـوى

اهلا بيك يا احمد و بكل اهل المنصورة 

طبعا كلامك صح بحس فيها ببساطة و مش عارفة بس شعور غريب و جميل 

يلا ربنا يحميهالنا و نشوفها احسن كل مرة (بس نخلص من المحافظ الجميل الجديد اللى خارب فيها و بيهد فى كل حتى منها هههههههههه)

----------


## ahmedab216

*شكرا لسرعة ردك يا باشمهندسة عسولة

لي توضيح بسيط بخصوص المحافظ.............
المحافظ نفسه يعمل حاجات كتير حلوة للمنصورة, بجد والله بس قلة التمويل هي المشكلة و فيه موضوع حاليا هو بيحاول فيه و لو ربنا وفقه هاتفرق كتير في المنصورة.
اما بالنسبة للشوارع............ التكسير الكتير في الفترة اللي فاتت فكان لصالح المنصورة و ناسها......... بمعني ان النهاردة ضغط المياه اتحسن و انا شخصيا حاسس بكده
تاني حاجة........ اجزاء كتير من حي غرب دخلها الغاز و دي نعمة كبيرة 
الخطوط التليفونية زادت كتير
كل ده كان معناه ان لازم يحصل تكسير في الشوارع و الحمد لله الوضع احسن كتير النهاردة.
عارفة يا عسولة ايه المؤلم في الموضوع ده كله...........
هو ان الناس ماعندهاش صبر ابدا................
انا اشتغلت في مناطق كتير في المنصورة و كان الوضه ثابت في كل المناطق............. في بداية الشغل نتشتم و في آخره نتشكر.............. كل منطقة نفس القصة دي
بس الحمد لله ............اعتقد ان الوضع مرضي الآن
مع خالص تحياتي
و اسف للاطالة

أحمد*

----------


## سـلـوى

لا و الله ابدا يا احمد انا معاك
بس الناس معندهاش صبر لسببين اولا التطويل ثانيا ان غالبا بيحصل تكسير ولا يحدث اى تطوير فعلشان كدة الناس خايفة انها تتبهدل و فى النهاية لا تجد شئ

و انا سكنة عند بيت المحافظ مش بيخرج من بيتة و انا اتخنقت منة اصلا و متقوليش لية ههههههه و على العموم اتنمنى انة يكون زى ما بتقول عايزين تنفيذ و نشعر بية

تقبل تحياتى و حفظك الله

كفاية لوثتولنا المياة ههههههه ال اية الماء بة سم قاتل

----------


## ahmedab216

*والله موضوع المياه ده كان اشاعة سخيفة بالنسبة للي كان بيتقال انها مسممة, لكن الحقيقة هو كان فيه ريحة و طعم غريب قبل الاشاعة بيومين......... لكن اعتقد ان الوضع كويس الوقت

رغم اني لسه مواظب علي المياه المعدنية

و ربنا يستر
مع خالص تحياتي

أحمـد*

----------


## سـلـوى

اكيد اشعاعة طبعا بس هى عامة كل حاجة اصبحت ملوثة فمش هتفرق ههههههه

و شكرا يا احمد

----------


## بنت المنصورة

اهلا اهلا اهلا سمسمة

اهلا بعسلات المنصورة 

ورجالة المنصورة جدعان المنصورة 

انا قريت الموضوع كله 

وواضح ان الاسكندرانية مش هيجوبوها البر 

عامة كلنا ولاد مصر 

بس برده المنصورة ليها سحر خاص

----------


## ahmedab216

*اهلا و مرحبا بك يا بنت المنصورة بلدياتنا

و اكيد سنسعد بمشاركاتك ان شاء الله*

----------


## الحلم الجميل

لبتابلفليبليغبليبليبيبليبل

----------


## عمرو صالح

هههههههههههههههه 
 انا يا جماعة اللي سممت الميه عندكم وبصراحة انا عمت كده عشان زعلان من سمسمة وبشمهندسة عسولة عشان كل شوية يقولوا احنا عازمينك على الغداء ويخلعوا من غير حتى ما يدوني طبق سلطة 
هو يا اشرف البخل منتشر عندكم وولا دي حالة استثنائية 
على العموم انا بقى هبقى اعزمكم بس عشان اوريكم الكرم على اصوله وده هيحصل لما تتحرر فلسطين انشاء الله

----------


## ahmedab216

*و الله يا عمرو ناس المنصورة طيبين و كرماء جدا

انت بس انوي و شرفنا و هانعمل الواجب باذن الله*

----------


## عمرو صالح

* انا عارف يا احمد عن كرم اهل المنصورة   
بس في بعضهم مشكلتهم انهم بس بيحبوا يستنصحوا    
وعلى العموم انا شبطه وهتلاقينى جاي في يوم  *

----------


## سـلـوى

قولة يا باشمهندس احمد اننا كرماء 

بقى هتعزمنا يا عمرو بعد تحرير فلسطين هههههه كريم صحيح

اهلا بيك يا الحلم الجميل و بنت المنصورة الغالية

منورين كلكم و العزومة عند عمرو

----------


## سـلـوى

الحقوا شكل سمسمة سرقت الاكل و هربت ههههههههههه عجبكم كدة  ::  

خلى العزومة عليك بقى يا احمد

----------


## ahmedab216

*يا ستي تحت أمركم جميعا, المنصورة كلها ترحب بالجميع

و  اذا كان علي العزومة, اللي تؤمروا بيه أكيد سمسمة هاتوافق عليه

هي أكيد ملخومة شوية في الامتحانات و ربنا يقوي الجميع*

----------


## عمرو صالح

* لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا العزومة عندى بس زي ما قلتلكم   
بعد تحرير فلسطين بأسبوع 
يالا انشالله ماحد حوش   
محدش ياكل بقى لحد ما تتحرر فلسطين عشان تاكلوا بنفس*   ::

----------


## سـلـوى

ربنا يخليك يا احمد كلك زوق

و اية الكرم دة يا عمرو دة انا على كدة هموت بدرى لالالالالالالا خلى العزومة على احسن هههههههههه

----------


## bleeding flower

هو اية اللى بيحصل هنا بالظبط ؟؟؟ بتنموا فى أهل المنصورة لية بلاش كدا أحسن منكم وأنا زعلى وحش  :: )

----------


## سـلـوى

انتى من المنصورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bleeding flower

::  أيوا يا عسولة انا من المنصورة  ::  
لو فية أى خناقة أنا فى الخدمة ::

----------


## سـلـوى

> أيوا يا عسولة انا من المنصورة  
> 
> لو فية أى خناقة أنا فى الخدمة


احلى خبر يا جميل تعالى بالاحضان  ::   ::   ::   ::  

منورة يا حبيبتى
و طبعا اى خدمة برضو لو عايزة 
اللى يزعلك هنا انا موجودة ::  

يلا تعالى انا عزماكى انتى وحدك و احمد ممكن

----------


## bleeding flower

عزمانى على اية بالظبط ؟ خناقة ولا غديوة ؟لو غديوة انا معنديش مانع بس بلاش موضوع بعد انتصار فلسطين وتحريرها ؟اصلى كدا هموت من الجوع؟اية رايك نتقابل؟ او نتكلم فى التليفون؟
لو معندكيش مانع قوليلى ؟يالا سلام بس انا عايزة اعرف انتى عندك كام سنة الاول ؟ ممكن

----------


## سـلـوى

*انا 18 سنة و ان شاء الله هبعد لكى رسالة بايميلى يا حبيبتى*

*و طبعا عزماكى على غداء و كويس انك من المنصورة يعنى سهل تجيلى*

*و سيبك من عزومة عمرو اللى هتموت الواحد دى*

*فينك يا احمد؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## great_fantom

السلام عليكم

دى صور للمنصورة 














.

----------


## great_fantom

ودى لجامعة المنصورة


 

   



















.

----------


## great_fantom

..

صور كمان لجامعة المنصورة













.

----------


## great_fantom

.



صورة للمنصورة بالقمر الصناعى





** 





.

----------


## ahmedab216

*انا هنا يا باشمهندسة عسولة
عمال اتفرج علي العزايم اللي طايرة شمال و يمين.... و معدتي لزقت في في بعضها من الجوع

كمان عايز ارحب و أحيي  great fantom  علي الصور الجميلة للمنصورة و الجامعة .

و نرجو المزيد ان شاء الله*

----------


## MaTR|X

شكرا يا باشا على الصور الجامدة دى
بس كليه العلوم اللى انا اعرفها عندنا فى الجامعة
غير دى خالص

----------


## bleeding flower

اهلا بيك يا أحمد اتفضل معانا ياشمهندسة عسوله اظاهر عندهم اكل كتيير لما نشوف

----------


## batmanmax

عضوا جديد يا عسوله هل من ترحاب به

----------


## bleeding flower

اهلا بيك بات مان اظاهر عسوله مش فاضية او مش موجودة

----------


## ahmedab216

*علي فكرة يا ماتريكس.........

هي الصور حلوة بس مش حديثة

لأن انا مكسر الدنيا هناك و لسه شوية شغل صغيرين

و ربنا يسهل............... و معلش استحملونا شوية*

----------


## سـلـوى

اولا احب اشكر و احىى جدااااااااا اخى *great fantom   على الصور الاكثر من رائعة*

*و طبعا اهلا بيك يا بات مان ماكس  و طبعا انت معزوم برضو* 


*و يا حبيبتى يا اختى انا كنت مشغولة و الله علشان المذاكرة و كدة*

 ::  *كليتى اهى ههههههههه*

*اخيرا يا احمد رجعت هههههه معلش على العموم لو مش عايز تيجى العزومة عادى وفرت برضو  مش دى طباع هندسة* 

*يا متركس الصور جميلة و هتكون احلى اما احرق كليتك زى ما قلت بعد ازنك يا احمد*

*و يا احمد ارحم الجامعة شوية من الهد اللى فيها حراااااااااام*

----------


## ahmedab216

*باشمهندسة عسولة, كلها اسبوع و نخلص شبكات المياه الرئيسية بالجامعة و ترتاحوا من الازعاج 

بس فيه مشروعات تانية هاتقعدنا في الجامعة 20 سنة .... للي يعيش

علي فكرة... احنا كسبنا عطاء من اسبوعين بشغل جديد في الجامعة, و فيه مشروع انشاء كلية الاداب هاندخل فيه ان شاء الله.

دعواتك......*

----------


## bleeding flower

بنت من بنات المنصورة تطلب الدعم فادعمونى ارجوكم احسن مخى هينفجر من التفكير
ادخلوا موضوع لو بطلنا نحلم نموت فى القاعه العامه لو سمحتهم وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...375#post275375

----------


## عمرو صالح

> .
> 
> 
> 
> صورة للمنصورة بالقمر الصناعى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه  
 طيب مفيش صوررة بالاشعة تحت الحمراء ولا حتى بالسونار؟؟؟   
العزومة عندي يا جماعة محدش يااااااااااكل*  ::

----------


## سـلـوى

> *باشمهندسة عسولة, كلها اسبوع و نخلص شبكات المياه الرئيسية بالجامعة و ترتاحوا من الازعاج* 
> 
> *بس فيه مشروعات تانية هاتقعدنا في الجامعة 20 سنة .... للي يعيش*
> 
> *علي فكرة... احنا كسبنا عطاء من اسبوعين بشغل جديد في الجامعة, و فيه مشروع انشاء كلية الاداب هاندخل فيه ان شاء الله.*
> 
> *دعواتك......*


*حراااااااااااااااااام عليك يا احمد هى الجامعة ناقصة و ل20سنة طب كويس اولادى هيشهدوا على هذة الانشاءات هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*و اداب كمان اللى هتضعوها عندنا يا ربىىىىىىىىىى رحمتك يا رب*

*الكلية ملاينة يا احمد*

*يلا قدر و نصيب*

----------


## سـلـوى

> *ههههههههههههههههه * 
> *طيب مفيش صوررة بالاشعة تحت الحمراء ولا حتى بالسونار؟؟؟* 
> *العزومة عندي يا جماعة محدش يااااااااااكل*


 
*يا عمرو على فكرة انا سمعت ان احمد عندة استعداد انة يستنى عزومتك و هيحرم نفسة من الاكل لغاية ما تتحرر فلسطين  * 

*خلية بقى يعرف يهد فى الجامعة دة عقابة*

----------


## عمرو صالح

> *يا عمرو على فكرة انا سمعت ان احمد عندة استعداد انة يستنى عزومتك و هيحرم نفسة من الاكل لغاية ما تتحرر فلسطين  * 
> 
> *خلية بقى يعرف يهد فى الجامعة دة عقابة*



*

                                        واي عقاب          
الله يرحمك يا احمد من دلوقتي نصيحة عاوزك تستنى لحد ما تقول حقي برقبتي* 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

هو ممنوع اللي من القاهره يخشو الموضوع ده ولا ايه 
طيب انا قاعدلكو هنا بقه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



العندليب

----------


## سـلـوى

> هو ممنوع اللي من القاهره يخشو الموضوع ده ولا ايه 
> طيب انا قاعدلكو هنا بقه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> العندليب


*ههههههههههههه انت تنور يا عندليب* 

*يا جماعة عندليب دة اخويا الصغير محدش يكلمة* 

*بس اعمل حسابك انك معزوم مع احمد عند عمرو يعنى احرم نفسك من الاكل لغاية تحرير فلسطين هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## عمرو صالح

عندليب يا حبي انا كمان قاهري وقررت من فتره انى مسبش الغرفة دي للأبناء المنصورة 
 وتلاقيني كل شوية ناطط هنا  
رخامة بقى تقول ايه
اهلا بيك يا عندليب عاوزك توريهم اهل القاهرة بيعملوا ايه 
 ومتنساش انت كمان معزوم على الغداء اللي هعملة انشاء الله بعد تحرير فلسطين مباشرة
                            سن سنانك بقى

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

ماشي يابو عمرو ياجامد
هبتدي باذن الله أسن سناني
بس هتعزمنا علي أكل ايه بالظبط
لازم أعرف اصل انا بيني وبينك بحب أعرف كل حاجه الأول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



العندليب

----------


## سـلـوى

*يا عندليب بيقولك بعد تحرير فلسطين 
يعنى و قتها مش هيكون ليك اسنان اصلا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *  


*احمممممممممممد يا احمممممممممممممد عايزة اعفر بس هتخلصوا تكسير فى المنصورة امتى؟؟؟ انت فينك*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

منا واخد بالي ياباشمهندسة ان هو بيقول بعد تحرير فلسطين
بس انا ياستي بتفائل خير
يمكن تتحرر في اي وقت قريب
العلم عند الله ياعم باشمهندسة


العندليب

----------


## سـلـوى

يا رب يا ريت يا عندليب دة حلم و ان شاء الله يتحقق 

و تاكل بدرى هههههههههه

----------


## ahmedab216

*و الله يا عسولة مش انا..........

التكسير اللي علي شارع البحر عند عمر افندي و السنترال مش تبعي, ده الجيش بيجدد شبكة التليفونات

انا برئ المرة دي.............

انا حاليا الجزء الاكبر من وقتي في الجامعة......... بس ما تخافيش مش هاكسر حاجة جديدة*

----------


## عمرو صالح

*لالالالالالالالالالالالا 
عندليب انت مستثنى من حكاية فلسطين دي انت قاهري زيي 
انا معملش معاك كده انا انشاء الله هعزمك لما تكون الصومال دولة نووية   
اي خدمة  
عشان متقولش اننا بخلا ولا حاجه *

----------


## سـلـوى

> *و الله يا عسولة مش انا..........
> 
> التكسير اللي علي شارع البحر عند عمر افندي و السنترال مش تبعي, ده الجيش بيجدد شبكة التليفونات
> 
> انا برئ المرة دي.............
> 
> انا حاليا الجزء الاكبر من وقتي في الجامعة......... بس ما تخافيش مش هاكسر حاجة جديدة*


طب كويس برائة

بس هو انت اصلا سبت حاجة فى الجلمعة علشان تقول حاجة جديدة دى كلها متكسرة   :Frown:  

و ممكن تنظفولنا هندسة شوية المفروض تكون احسن كلية دى هى اللى بتبنى يا احمد 
انا و انا دخلاها بحس انى دخلة مدرسة بجد هههههههههههه

----------


## Egypt_Dream

*  طيب انا اسكندرانى ينفع اشارك ولا لا * 

*وحتى لو مش حينفع انا قاعد على قلبكم*

----------


## سـلـوى

ههههههههههههه
اهلا بيك بيننا و ان شاء اله تسعد فى تواجد معنا

تقبل تحياتى

----------


## Egypt_Dream

مفيش حد اسكندرانى جدع يرد على الجماعة دول طيب استنواااااااااااااااااااا شوية عليااااااااااااااااااااااااا



 ::   ::  :Confused:   :Confused:   ::   ::  


 :: * اخوكم فى الله درييييييييييييييييييييم*  ::

----------


## المهاجر الغريب

الفرصة دي حلوة لآن باين ان انا هلاقيناس من بلدي اللي مشيفها من 10 سنين وفرحت جدا لماشفت الصور واللي خلاني افرح اكتر ان في حد عازم المنتدي من بلدي اللي وحشاني قوي ياتري هترحبوابيا في العزومة دي ولا.........................


 
 ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*ايجيبت دريم - المهاجر  الغريب

أهلا بكم في المنتدي و ارجو لكم اسعد الاوقات بيننا... تفيدون و تستفيدون

اهلا و مرحبا بكم دائما

مع خالص تحياتي

أحمـد*

----------


## المهاجر الغريب

شكر ا لك اخي الكريم 

ويا ريت لو في صور كمان للمنصورة علشان اكيد اتغيرت  بعد عشر سنين ( الغربة وحشة )

واكون شاكر جدا ::

----------


## Egypt_Dream

ينفع صور لاسكندرية 
هيا بردة مش بلدك دى ولا دى يعنى بلد فى المريخ

----------


## سـلـوى

اهلا بيك يا مهاجر و طبعا انت فى العزومة 
و ان شاء الله ترجع للمنصورة و تكون فى تحسن مستمر

تقبل تحياتى و ترحيبى

----------


## ahmedab216

*ان شاء الله هحاول في اقرب وقت تحضير بعض الصور الحديثة للمنصورة*

----------


## fencer

ما شاء الله هو المنتدى كله من المنصورة? ده شئ جميل
انا مش من المنصورة..انا شايف عنوان المقال اللي من المنصورة بس...و اللي من حتة تانية لا... ان اعتذر عن التعدي على حقوق المنصوريين بلاستئثار بالمنتدى لوحدهم  :Confused:  

لاهل المنصورة الحلوين وبس .. المحافظات التانية مايدخلوش  ::  

انما انا هاشوف الصور بس و مش هاجي هنا تاني ابدا...و كمان مش هاقول رايي لحسن يكون للي من المنصورة بس 
و شكرا يا مشرفة على الموضوع اللي للمنصورة بس  ::

----------


## عمرو صالح

*انا شكلي هطنش ناس في العزومة دي*

----------


## ahmedab216

*أخي فينسر

مرحبا بك في المنتدي و في الموضوع و في المنصورة نفسها

و تشرف و تنور دايما و في كل وقت

مع خالص تحياتي

أحمد*

----------


## أسامة

شكرا يا سمسمة  على هذا الكوكتيل الرائع لصور المنصورة  وتمنياتي لك بمواضيع جميلة مثل هذا الموضوع وأنا أخذت تلك الصور عندي لشدة جمالها .    أسامة  منصوري أباً عن جد

----------


## أسامة

::  شكرا على الصور الجميلة للمنصورة التي أحبها أباً عن جد  ::

----------


## fencer

> *أخي فينسر*
> 
> *مرحبا بك في المنتدي و في الموضوع و في المنصورة نفسها*
> 
> *و تشرف و تنور دايما و في كل وقت*
> 
> *مع خالص تحياتي*
> 
> *أحمد*


تسلم يا باشمهندس احمد على ذوقك 
و دامتك لكم المنصورة دايما منصورة

----------


## ضابط شرطة

shokrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## جمال حمـدان

يا اختي سمسمة  دي تفرقة عنصرية وانا اشجب واستنكر واتشنج

لماذا؟
لان العنوان بيقول لاهل المنصورة الحلوين وبس
طيب انا اعمل ايه اذا كنت أولا  مش حلو وثانيا  مش من المنصورة؟
هل تسموحوا لي بالدخول هنا ..؟
مع إني اول ما سكنت في المنصورة  سكنت  في توريل ومن بعد في شارع البحر بالقرب من عمارة الفار  ثم شارع الجلاء ثم السكة الجديدة  وشارع المدير ( يعني كنت شيخ حارة ) وقد أصر اهل طلخا على ترشيحي لأكون محافظا ( لطلخا ) ولكني رفضت المنصب رفضا باتا - يالله خد راحتك يا بو حمدان   ::  -  خوفا من تحريف اللقلب فإسم طلخا بيخوف فهو يتكون من أربعة حرف ثلاثة منها لا تطمن وهي (  ط ل خ ) ,, فتخيلي لو اني قبلت بالمنصب؟  ::   وجاء واحد أحول وخلبطلي الحروووووووووووف؟   ::  

اختي الفاضلة 
هل تصدقيني إن قلت لكِ ولكل من شارك هنا من اهلي في المنصورة الحبيبة  بأني اعشق تراب المنصورة وكل حبة تراب في المنصورة بل وهواء المنصورة ونيلها  وكل حارة وزقاق وشارع فيها..؟
لقد عشتُ فيها أجمل سنوات عمري  - اثناء دراستي الجامعية 0- ووالله ما ذكرتُ مصر إلا وأرى المنصورة بشوارعها وأزقتها تمر امامي كشريط سينمائي..

يبقى شئ واحد في نفسي اردت ان اقوله لاهل المنصورة الحلوين ؟
هل احد منكم يعرف محل ( الف صنف وصنف ) اللي في السكة الجديدة؟ 
امامه محلات عوض .. اذهبوا لصاحب المحل ( محمد عوض)  وقولوا له بيسلم عليك اخوك  جمال حمدان لأنه أخي وحبيبي اللدووووود   ::  ...

هذا وأنا الموقع أدناه غير مسؤول عما سيفعله بكم محمد عوض   ::   ::  

تحياتي لكِ اختي سمسمة   والى جميع من شاركوا في هذا الموضوع  وسلموووووووووووووووا لي على المنصورة وعلى مصرنا الغالية المحروسة

اخوكم / جمال حمدان  ::

----------


## bahaa

أجمل وأحلى وأطيب شعب 
عاشت بلدي جميلة   ودائما منصورة

----------


## ahmedab216

*أخي جمال حمدان

انا مستعد ان اتولي مهمة الذهاب الي محل الف صنف.............

و لكن لي سؤال اولا.............

هل انت مدين له بأي فلوس؟؟؟*

----------


## سـلـوى

ربنا يخليك يا استناذ جمال حمدان

و اتمنى لك ان تزورها بجد اصبحت احلى بكتير


تقبل تحياتى

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت المنصورة
					
				
اهلا اهلا اهلا سمسمة

اهلا بعسلات المنصورة 

ورجالة المنصورة جدعان المنصورة 

انا قريت الموضوع كله 

وواضح ان الاسكندرانية مش هيجوبوها البر 

عامة كلنا ولاد مصر 

بس برده المنصورة ليها سحر خاص


يااهلا بيكى انتى ياعسل منورة الموضوع ومنورة المنتدى ومنورة المنصورة كمان

شكرا على ردك عزيزتى واتمنى لك التوفيق

*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحلم الجميل
					
				
لبتابلفليبليغبليبليبيبليبل


طيب
هخعصثقتنيتافتاقتتةاصنف

 *

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة great_fantom
					
				
السلام عليكم

دى صور للمنصورة  
.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا بيك ياجريت 

يعنى من ضمن الصور دى كلها مفيش صورة لكلية حقوق  

عموما شكرا جدا على اضافتك للموضوع

واهلا وسهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى

*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة batmanmax
					
				
عضوا جديد يا عسوله هل من ترحاب به


اهلا وسهلا بيك كلنا هنرحب بيك مش عسولة بس

منور 

*

----------


## سمسمة

> هو ممنوع اللي من القاهره يخشو الموضوع ده ولا ايه 
> طيب انا قاعدلكو هنا بقه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> العندليب


هوينا ياعندليب 

الحتة دى بتاعتنا احنا والكار دة بتاعنا احنا :: 

شكرا على مرورك وكل سنة وانت طيب

 ::

----------


## سمسمة

> *  طيب انا اسكندرانى ينفع اشارك ولا لا * 
> 
> *وحتى لو مش حينفع انا قاعد على قلبكم*


لا ماينفعش 

مالكم النهاردة فيه ايه 

بطلوا تدخلوا يافضوليين 

واهلا بيك

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المهاجر الغريب
					
				
الفرصة دي حلوة لآن باين ان انا هلاقيناس من بلدي اللي مشيفها من 10 سنين وفرحت جدا لماشفت الصور واللي خلاني افرح اكتر ان في حد عازم المنتدي من بلدي اللي وحشاني قوي ياتري هترحبوابيا في العزومة دي ولا.........................


 



اتفضل يااستاذ مهاجر دة بيتك ومطرحك

منور المنصورة الالكترونية

وشكرا على ردك

  *

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fencer
					
				
ما شاء الله هو المنتدى كله من المنصورة? ده شئ جميل
انا مش من المنصورة..انا شايف عنوان المقال اللي من المنصورة بس...و اللي من حتة تانية لا... ان اعتذر عن التعدي على حقوق المنصوريين بلاستئثار بالمنتدى لوحدهم  

لاهل المنصورة الحلوين وبس .. المحافظات التانية مايدخلوش  

انما انا هاشوف الصور بس و مش هاجي هنا تاني ابدا...و كمان مش هاقول رايي لحسن يكون للي من المنصورة بس 
و شكرا يا مشرفة على الموضوع اللي للمنصورة بس 


العفو يافنسر منور الموضوع وطالما استأذنت يبقة نسمحلك تعدى الحدود

اتفضل نقدم لك شاى والا حاجة

شكرا على ردك

*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسامة
					
				
شكرا يا سمسمة  على هذا الكوكتيل الرائع لصور المنصورة  وتمنياتي لك بمواضيع جميلة مثل هذا الموضوع وأنا أخذت تلك الصور عندي لشدة جمالها .    أسامة  منصوري أباً عن جد


العفو يااستاذ اسامة شكرا على ردك ومنورين المنصورة ياجماعة

المواصلات زحمة النهاردة

*

----------


## سمسمة

> shokrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


عفوااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 ::

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمال حمـدان
					
				
يا اختي سمسمة  دي تفرقة عنصرية وانا اشجب واستنكر واتشنج

لماذا؟
لان العنوان بيقول لاهل المنصورة الحلوين وبس
طيب انا اعمل ايه اذا كنت أولا  مش حلو وثانيا  مش من المنصورة؟
هل تسموحوا لي بالدخول هنا ..؟
مع إني اول ما سكنت في المنصورة  سكنت  في توريل ومن بعد في شارع البحر بالقرب من عمارة الفار  ثم شارع الجلاء ثم السكة الجديدة  وشارع المدير ( يعني كنت شيخ حارة ) وقد أصر اهل طلخا على ترشيحي لأكون محافظا ( لطلخا ) ولكني رفضت المنصب رفضا باتا - يالله خد راحتك يا بو حمدان   -  خوفا من تحريف اللقلب فإسم طلخا بيخوف فهو يتكون من أربعة حرف ثلاثة منها لا تطمن وهي (  ط ل خ ) ,, فتخيلي لو اني قبلت بالمنصب؟   وجاء واحد أحول وخلبطلي الحروووووووووووف؟   

اختي الفاضلة 
هل تصدقيني إن قلت لكِ ولكل من شارك هنا من اهلي في المنصورة الحبيبة  بأني اعشق تراب المنصورة وكل حبة تراب في المنصورة بل وهواء المنصورة ونيلها  وكل حارة وزقاق وشارع فيها..؟
لقد عشتُ فيها أجمل سنوات عمري  - اثناء دراستي الجامعية 0- ووالله ما ذكرتُ مصر إلا وأرى المنصورة بشوارعها وأزقتها تمر امامي كشريط سينمائي..

يبقى شئ واحد في نفسي اردت ان اقوله لاهل المنصورة الحلوين ؟
هل احد منكم يعرف محل ( الف صنف وصنف ) اللي في السكة الجديدة؟ 
امامه محلات عوض .. اذهبوا لصاحب المحل ( محمد عوض)  وقولوا له بيسلم عليك اخوك  جمال حمدان لأنه أخي وحبيبي اللدووووود   ...

هذا وأنا الموقع أدناه غير مسؤول عما سيفعله بكم محمد عوض    

تحياتي لكِ اختي سمسمة   والى جميع من شاركوا في هذا الموضوع  وسلموووووووووووووووا لي على المنصورة وعلى مصرنا الغالية المحروسة

اخوكم / جمال حمدان  


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دة المنتدى كل منصوريين بقة 
ان شاء الله ان شوفت المحل ....ان شفته...مش هاعمل حاجة
لو وصلت له سلامك هاقولك بجد 
انا يمكن انزل السكة الجديدة بكرة عشان اجيب صندل جديد

منور الموضوع يااستاذ جمال والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبكم اوى كدة مع انه قديم
  *

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bahaa
					
				
أجمل وأحلى وأطيب شعب 
عاشت بلدي جميلة   ودائما منصورة


ايه دة يااستاذ بهاء اسمك ابو سماح على اسمى

شكرا على ردك واهلا وسهلا بيك

*

----------


## سمسمة

*سلوى الرغاية وعمرو صالح واستاذ احمد شكرا على دعمكم للموضوع

وعلى مساندتكم ومساعدتكم

مش عارفة من غيركم كنت هاعمل ايه

*

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح الخير أهل المنصورة و ضيوف اهل المنصورة

هناك ملاحظة لي تؤلمني كثيرا........و قد تكون موجودة بالمحافظات الأخري
ولا أدري ما رأيكم بها...........

السيارات التي تحمل بادج أو علامة الهيئة القضائية!!!
ذات الزجاج الفيميه و النمر الصغيرة التي لا تقرأ
و أسلوب القيادة الذي لا يوجد به أي مراعاة للآخرين
............... ليه كده؟؟
و لماذا هذا التمييز ؟؟

حقيقة أنا حزين..........*

----------


## سـلـوى

> *سلوى الرغاية* 
> 
> *مش عارفة من غيركم كنت هاعمل ايه*
> 
> **


* هو مين قالك على الصفة دى*
*هو انا علطول مفضوحة هههههههههههه*

*اى خدمة يا سمسمة علشان تعرفى قيمتنا ههههههههههه*

*0000000000000000000000000*

*يا باشمهندس احمد العربيات دى بتكون واخدة تصريح من ناس واسطة للاسف*

*و العربيات المتسرعة اصبحت بكثرة لان الشباب حاليا و ليس كلهم بس اصحاب هؤلاء العربيات خاصة ناس لا تراعى الله و هايفة و بتحب تترسم* 
*و تعمل منظر لنفسها امام البنات الهايفة زيهم صحبات العقول المتخلفة*

----------


## ahmedab216

*باشمهندسة عسولة
أولا يارب تكون النتيجة طلعت عشان نقولك ألف ألف مبروك

ثانيا: كلامك عن مستخدمي العربيات يغني عن اي كلام يتقال

ربنا يهدي الجميع

مع خالص تحياتي

أحمـد*

----------


## سـلـوى

لا لسة 
ما هى الكلية دى علطوول كدة

بتطول النتيجة و خاصة علشان يوزعونا على الاقسام

دعواتكم بقى ادخل قسم كويس يا رب و انجح صافىىى

شكرا ليك يا باشمهندس احمد
ربنا يوفقك دائما

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* شكراً يا سمسمه  ع الصور ..   

و الحقيقه المنصوره أنا عشت فيها سنتين و بجد هي بلد جميله و نظيفه جداً  خصوصاً منطقة الكورنيش .. 
ملتقى العشاق  ..   

تحياتي . ..   
*


.

----------


## ahmedab216

*أخي هشام

لك حق في وصفك لمنطقة الكورنيش, خصوصا فترة الظهر من حوالي الساعة 2 الي 5 (في عز الحر و الشمس) 
انا عن نفسي ببأه متضايق جدا من بعض المناظر و خصوصا اللي مافيش مسافات بينهم!!!
و الباقيين....... يعني..ممكن تعدي , نقول ايه؟ ........... جايز مخطوبين؟!! أو قاريين فاتحة ...الله أعلم*

----------


## سمسمة

> * شكراً يا سمسمه  ع الصور ..   
> 
> و الحقيقه المنصوره أنا عشت فيها سنتين و بجد هي بلد جميله و نظيفه جداً  خصوصاً منطقة الكورنيش .. 
> ملتقى العشاق  ..   
> 
> تحياتي . ..   
> *
> 
> 
> .


c`est impossible

ok

just kidding

شكرا على ردكم ياهشام :: 

فين العربية بعتها طيب ابقة شوف مين هيجيبلك واحدة جديدة

اتعلم فى اشارات المرور خليها تنفعك

----------


## mad boy

*منصوره = طفولتى وحياتى وانا طفل 

المنصوره = احدى محطات نوقفى العديده

عرفت كثير من سكانها الطيبين واختلفت ايضا مع الكثيرين

عشقت نيلها ودفء لياليها..عرفت طريق الوفاء فيها

لم اعرفها كثيرا لانى كنت طفل ولكنى على وعد بالعوده اليها مره اخرى

هه فكرتينى بايام غارقه فى ظلام النسيان يا سمسوم 

ولازلت مصرى مهما كانت محافظتى

 وسلامى لمحافظه تمتلك جمال فرنسا واخلاق مصر*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mad boy
					
				
منصوره = طفولتى وحياتى وانا طفل 

المنصوره = احدى محطات نوقفى العديده

عرفت كثير من سكانها الطيبين واختلفت ايضا مع الكثيرين

عشقت نيلها ودفء لياليها..عرفت طريق الوفاء فيها

لم اعرفها كثيرا لانى كنت طفل ولكنى على وعد بالعوده اليها مره اخرى

هه فكرتينى بايام غارقه فى ظلام النسيان يا سمسوم 

ولازلت مصرى مهما كانت محافظتى

 وسلامى لمحافظه تمتلك جمال فرنسا واخلاق مصر


الله يسلمك ياماد بوى

ايه دة كله بتكتب شعر كمان

ايه المواهب دى كلها

ردك جميل شكرا لك*

----------


## mad boy

*



			
				الله يسلمك ياماد بوى

ايه دة كله بتكتب شعر كمان

ايه المواهب دى كلها

ردك جميل شكرا لك
			
		

مهما كانت مواهبى فهى قليله بالنسبه لكى يا مبدعتنا

ودى  خواطر يا سمسوم

وردك اجمل وشكرا ليكى انتى............................*

----------


## سمسمة

ماشى ياماد بوى شكرا على مروركم ::

----------


## m_dahi83

صحيح هو  فى كام منصوره فى العالم سؤال ومحتاج جوواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمسمة

فيه منصورارية واحدة بس

مصر ام الدنيا

----------


## m_dahi83

لا فى اليمن

----------


## المهاجر الغريب

يا جماعة انتوا اخدكم الكلام وانسيتوا ان انا طالب منكم شوية صور للمنصوره علشان وحشني كل مكان فيها وفي مصر كلها

وعندي اقتراح ويا ريت تشركوني الرأي ايه رأيكم يكون فيه مجله اومكان لعرض صور المحافظات والمدن المصرية وده هيساعدنا 
كتير في الغربة اللي احنا فيها وده هتلحظوه في الاسم اللي انا مختاره لنفسي ارجو التعقيب

----------


## m_dahi83

اولا انا من طنطا مش من المنصوورة بس انا مستعد اساعدك بالنسبة للغربيه

----------


## المهاجر الغريب

الف شكر يا حبيبي وانا كان لي اصحاب لكتير من طنطا احلي ناس وايه رأيك في اقتراح المجلة

----------


## m_dahi83

انت هتعمل مجلة صحفية واللى مجلة على النت انا عن نفسى اكتب واتمنى انى اشارك فيها

----------


## المهاجر الغريب

نا قصدي ناخد مكان مثبت بعد موافقة الاخوة والاخوات في المنتدي ونرفع فيه الصور والتعليقات عن الصور

----------


## اسكندرانى

سمسمه انتى فين 
هما بتوع المنصورة الحلوين اللى كانوا عملين دوشه وزيطه وزمبليطه  راحو فين  خلاص مش لاقيين حاجة يقولوها عن المنصورة يعنى حد يورينا صوره جديده ولا حاجة جديده عنها فكرونا 
وعمار يا اسكندرية يا جميله يا ماريا 
وعد ومكتوب عليا ومسطر على الجبين 
 لشرب من الحب حبه وانزل بحر الاحبه 
واسكن حضن الاحبه والناس الطيبين 
حكاياتك يا اسكندرية حواديت وناس ودنيا 
وحوارى اسكندرية وغنى المنشدين 

الله عليك يا اسكندريه كل يوم وكل ليله وكل ثانيه بحبك اكتر وادوب فيك اكتر 
معلش با اهل المنصورة الحلوين 
احنا خلينا فكرين اسكندريه 
وكفاية غناوى الحب اللى للاسكندرية

----------


## اسكندرانى

شوفوا واتفرجوا على اسكندرية 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=42341

----------


## سمسمة

اسكندراني مش معقول حمد الله على السلامة
عاش من شافك
ياسيدى مش هتفرق كتير كل حتة فى مصر جميلة
على فكرة فعلا اسكندرية جميلة جدا وبحرها يجنن طلعتها في رحلات السنة اللى فاتت واتمنى اني ازورها باستمرار
فيها اماكن كتيرة للفسح مش زي عندنا ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اسكندراني مش معقول حمد الله على السلامة
> عاش من شافك
> ياسيدى مش هتفرق كتير كل حتة فى مصر جميلة
> على فكرة فعلا اسكندرية جميلة جدا وبحرها يجنن طلعتها في رحلات السنة اللى فاتت واتمنى اني ازورها باستمرار
> فيها اماكن كتيرة للفسح مش زي عندنا


شكرا على سؤالك الرقيق
بس انا عاوز منك اكتر من كده 
عوزك تورينا المنصورة كمان وكمان وكمان 
وكنت منتظر منك انك تشتركى فى موضوع اتكلم عن مدينتك بحراره وحماس 
احنا كلنا بنحب كل شبر من تراب مصر ونعشقه  واحلى ما فيها ناسها الطيبين 
بس ما يمنعش اننا نعاكس بعض شويه 
وشوية استفزاز  تطلع  الحب والغيرة اللى  جواك 
اشكرك سمسمه

----------


## مسلم1

شكراَ يا سمسمة على الصور الجميلة دى , انا كمان من المنصورة 
على فكرة الصورة اللى انت مش عارفاها , هي تقاطع ش الجيش مع ش عبد السلام عارف عند الاستاد و السسسسسسسسسجن بس قبل ما يعملوله صور .

----------


## مسلم1

شكرا ياسمسمة انا بردو من المنصورة

----------


## سمسمة

> شكرا على سؤالك الرقيق
> بس انا عاوز منك اكتر من كده 
> عوزك تورينا المنصورة كمان وكمان وكمان 
> وكنت منتظر منك انك تشتركى فى موضوع اتكلم عن مدينتك بحراره وحماس 
> احنا كلنا بنحب كل شبر من تراب مصر ونعشقه  واحلى ما فيها ناسها الطيبين 
> بس ما يمنعش اننا نعاكس بعض شويه 
> وشوية استفزاز  تطلع  الحب والغيرة اللى  جواك 
> اشكرك سمسمه


العفو يااسكندراني ، انا فعلا كنت هشارك فى الموضوع بناءا على الدعوة اللى وصلت بس تايهة كدة لسة 
مش عارفة استقر فى المنتدي من بعد السنتر  ::007::  
اسكندرية حلوة والمنصورة حلوة وكل مصري الله عليه
انا مصري وابويا مصري بسماري ولوني مصر  :;):   ::sh::   :hey:

----------


## سمسمة

> شكراَ يا سمسمة على الصور الجميلة دى , انا كمان من المنصورة 
> على فكرة الصورة اللى انت مش عارفاها , هي تقاطع ش الجيش مع ش عبد السلام عارف عند الاستاد و السسسسسسسسسجن بس قبل ما يعملوله صور .


العفو يامسلم منور المنصورة قصدى المنتدي ::evil::  

ماهو انا عند الاستاد برضو بس مش واخدة بالي لان المنطقة دلوأتى اتغيرت كتير عن الاول 

شكرا لك 


بالنسبة للصور الجديدة دي صور كانت عندي على الجهاز وماعنديش غيرهم :3:

----------


## SwEeT CaT

ايه ده هي سمسمة من المنصورة انا كمان من المنصورة 

الله جميلة اوي الصور تسلم ايديكي يا سمسمة انا نفسي اروح مصر لو بس ازورها ادعولي اروحها

----------


## سمسمة

يارب ترجعي لنا بالسلامة ياسويت وتشوفى المنصورة من تاني وتنورينا
لما تيجي نبقة نتقابل ان شاء الله  :f2:

----------


## عمرو صالح

* يااااه الموضوع ده انا لسه كنت فاكره من كام يوم وقلت ادخل ارفعه تاني
بس نسيت

يا سمسمه عليكي العزومة انا مش ناسي
وبلاش بخل بقى*

----------


## سمسمة

ياااااااااااه انت لسة فاكر موضوع العزومة

هاعزمكم فى عيد الاضحي على خروف حلو كدة

 :M (27):

----------


## ahmedab216

*بمناسبة بدء العام الجديد 2006

كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا - ال 26 محافظة - و ان شاء اللخ تكون سنة سعيدة علينا جميعا

أحمـد*

----------


## سمسمة

حمد الله على السلامة يااستاذ احمد

وكل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة العام الجديد 

 :f2:

----------


## malkro7y

برافو سمسمة هي دي المواضيع اصلهم فاكرينا من عالم تاني رغم ان المنصورة اجمل مدن مصر علي النيل كفايه هدوءها وحلاوة بناتها اللي طبعا مشهورين بانهم احلي بنات في مصر بالاضافه لان الدقهليه تالت اكبر محافظه ومحافظه زراعيه من الدرجه الاولي خصوصا في زراعة الرز الصور دي اغلبها لمنطقه المحافظه وتوريل ياله خلي الاستعمار المنصوري يزيد

----------


## malkro7y

> *هذه احدى شوراع المنصورة
> 
> الصراحة مااعرفش فين
> 
> او يمكن مش واخدة بالى
> 
> دى بقى مش عارفة فى ساعة المغربية ولا الفجرية ولا فين بالظبط*


دي صورة دوران الاستاد يا سمسمه

----------


## malkro7y

واللي بعدها مدخل شارع الاستاد من ناحية مستشفي التأمين 
واللي بعدها شارع الاتوبيس الجديد وفي نهايته توريل صح جامع النصر

----------


## محمود الصلعاوي

ههههههههههههههههههههههه اشمعنا المنصورة يعني 

انا من سوهاج ودخلت عندك مانع 

لو جدع اطردني ههههههههههههههه

طيب هاعديهالك المرة دي وبس

----------


## SwEeT CaT

لاااااااا يا سمسمة انا مش قصدي روحت او حاسافر لو كده يا ريت 

انا قصدي انوا يا ريت لو بس ازور مصر اصلي من يومي ما زورتش مصر

----------


## عبدالله عبداللطيف

أهلا بكم

بالنسبة للصورة الثالثة دي منطقة الإستاد

وواضح في الصورة حمام السباحة

وملعب كرة القدم والمدرجات

أهلا بكل أبناء المنصورة .. بلدياتي

تحيتي

----------


## الفقير للة

تمام ايوة كدة ارفعو جمال المنصورة الى كل الاعضاء عشان يعرفو قد اية بلدنا حلوة شكرا سمسمة

----------


## اسكندرانى

من يوم  25-07-2005,   الساعة  03:08  كان اخر تعليق 
اشكرو الاسكندرانيه اللى بيفكرو بالمنصورة 
واذا كان فى عزومات انا فيها ولا ايه يا اخت سمسمه انا شامم  وسامع كده عزومات اذا كنتى حتعزمى يبقى الاسكندرانيه كلهم معزومين واسمحيلى اتحدث باسمهم واقول شروطنا وطلبتنا  

اولا تكون على النيل ويفضل نادى جزيرة الورد او فندق مارشال 
ثانيا تكون فطير مشلتت وجبنه قديمة 
ثالثا الحلو يكون كريمة وعسل نحل 
رابعا الحجز فى اتوبيس غرب الدلتا ذهاب وعوده على حسابك 
احنا مستنيين معاد العزومة 
يارب ادينى طوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول العمر

----------


## malkro7y

يالهوووووي كل ده هتخربوا بيتها طب السوبر جيت وماشي لكن الفطير والعسل منين سمسمة من المنصورة نفسها علي ما اعتقد انت كده عايز حد من الريف  بس بقي يا ريت تبقي تجهز لبتوع المنصورة عزومة سمك بوري وجمبري وكابوريا ومعاهم شويه كفيار قد خمسه سته كيلو بس

----------


## محمود زايد

خلاص يا اسكندرانى وانت معزوم عندنا وماتخفش ملك هاتقوم بالعزومة على حسابها هى كلمتنا وقالتلى خلاص يامحمود انا هتكفل بكل حاجه والى عاوزينه كله ها اعمله بس انت يا اسكندرانى  تشرف وتيجى بجد احسن ملك من ساعه لما قولت كده وهى طايره من الفرح 
مش كده ياملك

----------


## malkro7y

طبعا يا حوده وهو كمان الاسكندراني وعدني بالعزومة بتاعة السمك والكفيار بس احنا نطلب بس وملناش دعوة 
وان كان علي الفطير والعسل سهله بس مارشال ولا نادي الجزيرة بيعملوا الكلام ده ممكن نخلي طنط ام محمود تعمله بقي  ::

----------


## محمود زايد

طبعا طبعا احنا لنا بركه اللى اسكندرانى واهل الاسكندريه طب يارب يعزموا اهل اسكندريه كلهم بيت ملك يساع من الحبايب الاف ياسلام  :;):  
ملك ابقى جيبى الربع جنيه اللى عليكى ::p:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> يالهوووووي كل ده هتخربوا بيتها طب السوبر جيت وماشي لكن الفطير والعسل منين سمسمة من المنصورة نفسها علي ما اعتقد انت كده عايز حد من الريف  بس بقي يا ريت تبقي تجهز لبتوع المنصورة عزومة سمك بوري وجمبري وكابوريا ومعاهم شويه كفيار قد خمسه سته كيلو بس


اخى محمود اختى ملك 
مرحب بكم وبكل اهل المنصورة واللى يجونا ويشرفونا من المنصورة 
انتو غاليين علينا وعلى رسنا من فوق 
سمك بورى وجمبرى وكابوريا  ودنيس ومرجان وبربون محرات وموسى شراغيش وبطاطا ومبروكه وبلاميطه وشاخورا وبسريه وسبيط  ومعاهم رز سيديه وسلاطه خضرا وطحينة وبابا غنوج 
بس 
بس 
بس 
بصراحه كده وانا مكسوف منكم 
الكفيار ده اعذرونى وسمحونى 
واقسم لكم باله العظيم انى عمرى ما شفته ولا اكلته ولا اعرف شكله ايه 
كل اللى اسمع عنه انه بيض سمك يعنى بس معرفش بيض سمك زى اللى فى البلطى ولا حاجة تانيه معرفش بصراحه 
اسالوا ابن البلد هو خبير فى الموضوع ده 
بيجيله مخصوص من موسكو مع السيجار   المخصوص اللى بيتعمله مخصوص فى كوبا 
اذا كنتو عوزين اكلة سمك اخوكو اسكندرانى يسد بفضل الله 
عوزين كفيار عليكم وابن البلد ومتنسوش تعزمونى معاكم علشان نفسى نفسى نفسى اكل كفيار

----------


## ahmedab216

علي فكرة يا جماعة.........احنا عندنا في المنصورة مطعم فتح جديد من 3 شهور اسمه استاكوزا ( في توريل) .......أصنافه هايله... و لذيذة جدا......... بس اللي مش هايل و مش لذيذ أسعاره.
و برضه ما يغلاش عليكو ابدا
روحوا انتو بس و اطلبوا اللي انتو عايزينه...قولوا بس ان انتم من طرف ............ يييييييييييييييه...نسيت اسمي من ساعة آخر فاتورة دفعتها

----------


## malkro7y

طبعا يا حوده احنا ناس كرمة يشرفونا وعلي راسنا من فوق ونجيبلهم كمان بط وحمام وكل اللي يطلبوه احنا يزيدنا شرف بزياره اهل المنتدي وخصوصا اسكندريه 
وعموما احنا عارفين انك قدها يا اسكندراني بس الكفيار ده هو بيض السمك زي اللي في البلطي بس اكبر منه ولونه اغمق شويه 
الربع جنيه يا حوده  ده تمن تدبيسك ليه ومش معزوم معاهم

----------


## اسكندرانى

واضح كده انا سمسمه عامله نفسها مش هنا وصدرت لنا 
malkro7y  و محمود زايد   على ما يخلصوا عزومات ويدخلونا فى مفاوضات  وحكايات يكون قضى الامر 
ادينى طووووووووووووووووول العمر يارب وصبرنى على اهل المنصورة الكرام

----------


## malkro7y

ماشي يا اسكندراني حدد اليوم وشرفنا وانت علي دماغنا من فوق انت وكل اصحابك وحبايبك

----------


## سمسمة

> واضح كده انا سمسمه عامله نفسها مش هنا


انت بتقول فيها  ::

----------


## nour edeen

هايل يا سمسمة صور جميلة للغاية .

وأنا من المنصورة .

----------


## reem1

شوفتوا بقى المنصورة حلوة ازاى
تسلمى على الصورالجميلة ياسمسمة

----------


## ahmedab216

مساء الخير لأهل المنصورة كلهم

فيه مفاجأة حلوة هاتعجبكم ان شاء الله

عمل جديد هايتم بإذن الله في ميدان الاستاد

و ارجو ان ينال قبولكم....

مع خالص تحياتي

أحمد

----------


## ahmed12593

انا من المنصورة برضه و بحيي كل أهل المنصورة و الأهل اللي جنب أهل المنصورة

----------


## حينما نلتقى

الصور تحغه
طبعا مش المنصوره...............اهلا بيكم يا اهل المنصوره كنت فاكرا انا بس اللي من المنصوووره

----------


## hammhamm44

هى المنصورة حلوة كدة زى العسل  الأبيض طبعا"""""""""""""""""""

----------


## البريئة

إيه ده إيه ده يا جماعة ...
من مصر و عمالين تتخانقوا أنهي الأحلى المنصورة و لا الإسكندرية ... ده أنتم و لاد أرض واحدة ...
أمال لو مش من بلد واحدة كنتم هتعملوا إيه ؟؟؟؟
لا المنصورة أحلى و لا الإسكندرية أحلى 
مصر هي اللي أحلى 
بما فيها طبعا  :M (11):

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

تحية لسمسمة وشكرأ على هذا المجهود الرائع :M (29):   الذى أعجب الجميع وشكر لكل من قال 
انى المنصورة حلوة حقيقى المنصورة جميلة مش علشان انا فيها بس والله حقيقى جميلة على الاقل بالناس الى فيها والى ميعرفهاش يجى ويشفها وأحنا نرحب بى والله هيبقة ضيف غالى علينا
تحية لأهل الاسكندرية الى جميلة بناسها وأهلها مش بشكلها ومع أحترامى المنصورة 
والأسكندرية اولاد ..عم ..زى مبيقولوا أهل مصر وشكرأ للجميع.... :M (12):  
                                                                                                    مع مودتى وتقديرى..
                                                                                               وحب وأخلاص للجميع...
                                                                                                       أبو كريم...

----------


## محمد طرباى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
احييكى بعنف والله يا سمسمة .. فعلا لازم تكونى سمسمة
والله موضوع جامد طحن برافو عليكى .. وياريت يا سمسمةنعمل موضوع زى ده 
بس شامل .. بمعنى يحكى مواضيع كتير عن بلدنا الحبيبة ::  
اللى يعمل الموضوع ده اكيد ذوقه عالى .. صدقينى والله مش كتير عليكى
وتحياتى لكل اهل المنصورة الناس الطيبين ... وتحياتى الخالصة من القلب اليكى 
ابن المنصورة / محمد طرباى 




ارجو ان تقبلى هذه الوردة تقديرا لكى على بذلتيه من جهد :f2:

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)*  :M:  انتم كده بتعذبوني :M:  *(@_@)*

تسلمي يا يا سمسمه على الصور ::sorry::  

وتحيـــــــــــــــــــــه مني لكل اهل المنصوره ::  

 ::(:   :M:  رجعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك :M:

----------


## manchy_volvo

> *هذه احدى شوراع المنصورة
> 
> الصراحة مااعرفش فين
> 
> او يمكن مش واخدة بالى
> 
> دى بقى مش عارفة فى ساعة المغربية ولا الفجرية ولا فين بالظبط*



دي منطقه استاد المنصورة لو خدتي بالك هتلاقي حمام السباحه ظاهر 

منصوري قديم

----------


## ahmedab216

صح كده ...

----------


## عماد سالم

تسلمى  على الصور

----------


## ابراهيم بلتاجى

بقى بذمتك جايبة صورة من جنب السجن وتقولى مش عارفة دى فين فى المنصورة 
عمرك ما رحتى عندالاستاد

عموما المنصورة دى عاملة زى قطرة الندى
زى ابتسامة خجلى
زى طيارتى الورق

----------


## كويتيه

ليه كده

احنا كلنا مصريين 

يعني مش هتفرق المحافظات 

بس شكل المنصوره حلو 

حزروا فزروا انا من اي محافظه في مصر والشاطر هو الي يقول

يلا يا شطار

----------


## ahmedab216

يعني اللي يلفت نظره موضوع عن أهل المنصورة ... المفروض يكون من محافظة الدقهلية ...؟؟

----------


## كويتيه

ايه ده هو في محافظه اسمها الدهقليه

المهم انا مش قريبه خالص من المنصوره

----------


## amd_love

تمام كدة بتوع المنصورة يكسبوا

----------


## فارس الليل

اود ان اقدم لكى كامل الشكر والتقدير على ابراز مفاتن محافظتنا الجميله طبعا بالنيابه عنها  مدينتنا الساحره المنصوره والملقبه طبعا بعروس النيل
حفظها الله لنا ننعم بها دائم.......
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يسألونى عنك حبيبتى ولا اعلم من تكونين0000000
يسألون عن من اكتب لها قصائدى والدواوين00000000
اسنلتقى يوما ام ستحترق ايامى من الحنين00000000
يعتصر الشوق قلبى فيبكى ويقتلنى الأنيـــــن00000000
وأبقى فارس الحب الجريح00 فارس الليل الحزين00000000
ا

----------


## فارس الليل

اود ان اقدم لكى كامل الشكر والتقدير على ابراز مفاتن محافظتنا الجميله طبعا بالنيابه عنها  مدينتنا الساحره المنصوره والملقبه طبعا بعروس النيل
حفظها الله لنا ننعم بها دائم.......
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يسألونى عنك حبيبتى ولا اعلم من تكونين0000000
يسألون عن من اكتب لها قصائدى والدواوين00000000
اسنلتقى يوما ام ستحترق ايامى من الحنين00000000
يعتصر الشوق قلبى فيبكى ويقتلنى الأنيـــــن00000000
وأبقى فارس الحب الجريح00 فارس الليل الحزين00000000
ا

----------


## hani elrefai

السلام عليكم ياست سمسمه يا بالدياتى
هناك web-page للمنصورة عنوانه كما أتذكر mansoura.net أذا كنت تعرفينه أو غيره أرجو التكرم بأرساله مع الشكر وأعتقد أنه يحتوى على صور أخرى لمدينتنا الغالية

----------


## وجدى محمود

كده انا عرفت بيتكم فين ياسمسمه
هههههههههههههههههه
كل مصر جميله والله
لاكن جمال المنصوره نابع اكتر من طيبه شعبها واهلها
وليا الشرف انى انتمى ليها
تقبلى مرورى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرا سمسه
أنا منصوره برضه

الصور جميله
بس المنصوره أكيد أحلى

----------


## ghazala son

اشكرك شكرا خالصا علي الصور الجميلة دي انا برده من المنصورة

----------


## زيزوو

أنا كمان من المنصورة 
وتسلموا على الصور الحلوة ديي

----------


## عاشقه الامل

يالاهوتى
كل دول من المنصوره 
يارب يخلى بتوع المنصوره
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اموله عاشقه الامل 
منصوريه

----------

